# Some sort of AIM/MSN/YIM/ICQ/Skype thread



## Xaerun (Jan 9, 2010)

So yeah. Seems like people can't be bothered looking at users they like, then contacting them themselves, so uh... there's now this thread, which is a general "I need someone to talk to"/"Anyone want to chat"/"OMG I NEED SUM1 2 TEL MAH PROBLUMS 2"/whatever sort of thing.

Don't make your own "talk to me" thread, just post here. Plzkthx.
You don't necessarily have to list your screen-names; you can just update your profile and people can get them off there, but since people are lazy or retarded or both, you might have to anyway.

Locking all individual threads made for this now.

*EDIT* To clarify, because some of you are fucking retarded, this is a thread for people that actively WANT TO TALK TO PEOPLE. Something that is not necessarily communicated by your IM information being in your profile; I know that I don't particularly want to chat idly, it's only there so people can contact me if it's important or whatever.

*EDITEDIT* I *guess* I'm signing myself up to chat if you'd like to, as well. Whatever.


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 9, 2010)

Ah my bad cause I made a thread like that...
well if anyone wants to chat I'm up for it anytime


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 9, 2010)

Why can't people just put their info in their profile and then there wouldn't be a need for this thread?


----------



## Azure (Jan 9, 2010)

...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

i got I.M so if you want to talk im up for it i guess


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why can't people just put their info in their profile and then there wouldn't be a need for this thread?


The thread lets others know if they are up for chat, it beats lurking around to see who is available.


----------



## Conker (Jan 9, 2010)

Jafoob said:


> The thread lets others know if they are up for chat, it beats lurking around to see who is available.


^

And by posting in here I'm saying I'll chat with people. Just don't be creepy furfags okay? :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 9, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Don't bother me in chat. Ever.


 
now I want to so I can piss you off


----------



## Azure (Jan 9, 2010)

You'd just be blocked :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 9, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You'd just be blocked :3


 
Touche but then I'll make another account, I'm bored as hell anyways D:


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 9, 2010)

Conker said:


> ^
> 
> And by posting in here I'm saying I'll chat with people. Just don't be creepy furfags okay? :V


I guess I'm just not desperate to talk to people from here :V


----------



## Lindu (Jan 9, 2010)

Add me on msn and we'll talk about mah boi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9EHpEJhfeE&feature=related


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 9, 2010)

Because this information isn't in our profiles!


----------



## Conker (Jan 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I guess I'm just not desperate to talk to people from here :V


Nor should you be!


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 10, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Don't bother me in chat. Ever.



I haven't seen you on in eons.




AzurePhoenix said:


> You'd just be blocked :3




...fuck.


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 10, 2010)

is this more of a "heyy lets tlk to other furries" chat thing. 

or like a "i need a good yiffing" chat thing.

usually its good to seporate


----------



## Azure (Jan 11, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I haven't seen you on in eons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not blocked silly. But I'm not much of a chatter anyway. I'll make an effort to get on some time this week or next.  I will be away on business, however, so at least I'll have something to rave about.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha. I'm posting here so I can not get any IM's.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 11, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Don't bother me in chat. Ever.



^-- This, heh.  I don't do IM's.  Prefer this old fashioned thing call e-mail 'cause it's not real time and not so damn intrusive.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone who can't figure out that my msn is in my profile doesn't deserve to add my msn


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

true but this is set up so people can ask to talk


----------



## Kelo (Jan 11, 2010)

I have all my IMs in my profile and would love to talk to anyone from FA at anytime about anything (yiff is ok too), I really don't have many people to talk to so please talk to me!


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

You know, playing hard up for your IM info doesn't make you appear important and too cool for school.

I'm on AIM all the time, I hardly have use for MSN or Yahoo so you can find me at;

AIM: SergeantFuzz


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> You know, playing hard up for your IM info doesn't make you appear important and too cool for school.
> 
> I'm on AIM all the time, I hardly have use for MSN or Yahoo so you can find me at;
> 
> AIM: SergeantFuzz



How is this appearing hard up when we all have our IMs in our profiles..


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> How is this appearing hard up when we all have our IMs in our profiles..



I'm just talking about the people who act like they are indifferent about IM communication with a lean towards wanting you to die instead.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't we call those sociopaths?


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Don't we call those sociopaths?












Bored. Me info be to the left. Contact me for anything. So bored.


----------



## dresil (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm always up for a chat when I'm on.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 12, 2010)

8-bit said:


>



But he'd want to talk with you. Talk you into killing yourself that is.

BTW, posting in a miscarried thread.


----------



## Azure (Jan 12, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm just talking about the people who act like they are indifferent about IM communication with a lean towards wanting you to die instead.


What if we are? And what if we do? I do, and I am.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 12, 2010)

AIM: ravenclawrox92@aol.com
GChat (Google Chat): haroldthesquirrel@gmail.com


----------



## alliha (Jan 13, 2010)

Skype: alliha 93
MSN: alliha9 @ hotmail.com
(remove spaces ) 

yeah, original, i know 

edit: why does it say i'm offline here, while i'm actually online on skype?


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

I am usually on MSN. I am easier to get ahold of on social networks or email though. Calling and texting will usually get an instant reply. Just PM me if you ever wish to talk.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

Somebody hit me up or something, Iunno. Wouldn't mind a casual discussion right now. I'll pay with art or stuff if you can endure my 30-minutes-of-ranting.



alliha said:


> Skype: alliha93
> MSN: alliha9@hotmail.com
> 
> yeah, original, i know
> ...


 Skype is broken here.


----------



## Takun (Jan 13, 2010)

Xaerun I'm going to aim rape you.  Watch out :3c


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 13, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Somebody hit me up or something, Iunno. Wouldn't mind a casual discussion right now. I'll pay with art or stuff if you can endure my 30-minutes-of-ranting.




I'm making a blank face at you.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I'm making a blank face at you.


 What
But Xip you already have my skype D:


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Jan 13, 2010)

If anyone wants to talk hit me up lol I like talking at times =S


----------



## Gamelord567 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm on aim periodically. My aim, along with other things, is in my profile. That's all someone really need to know. I'm always on skype though and I'm literally always up for a ccasual conversation.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't mind, but I'm mostly on Yahoo nightly myself, and usually on any other on request.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll chat if anyone's bored enough to actually talk to me...
btw I use Windows live (msn)  for IM.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 14, 2010)

I like talking to people! I'm generally on yahoo.

If you're an idiot I'll probably just ignore you, though.

Yahoo is EZingoleb

I'm on AIM occasionally, that is TreehuggingZing because I am a Dirty Liberal Hippie.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

open for talking on any of the posted formats. so long as you keep things nice and such whatever goes. I love good conversation.


----------



## Singularity (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm kinda shy, and not so great at actually finding things to talk about, but I'd also kinda like to meet new people.  My AIM is in my profile. If you want to chat on something else, give me a damn good reason to make a new chat account. :V


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 15, 2010)

Kelo said:


> I have all my IMs in my profile and would love to talk to anyone from FA at anytime about anything (yiff is ok too), I really don't have many people to talk to so please talk to me!


 
I second that. I'm up for a good conversation. I would love to talk to evenyone, but Im not good at creating topics, but I'll try if you dont mind. Or you can make a topic and I'll flow through it with you! The best way to reach me is by calling or txting me, plus you'll get a much faster response, message me if your interested otherwise AIM: alancross6@aol.com Yahoo: alancross6@yahoo.com are the only ones Im ever on. Email/txt me at anytime, I will always respond....I try to check my email every day.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 16, 2010)

I have AIM and Yahoo. My msn doesn't work on my computer anymore which I don't understand.

AIM-KristinxCandy
Yahoo- Befoul_linkin

(When adding please say how you got my email addresses, Thank you)


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jan 16, 2010)

I got an AIM and MSN on my FA page. Ppl add me out of the blue all the time, so I kinda get used to it, and you can add me anytime. I can talk about pretty much anything, too.

Just make sure, if you add me, to send an IM or something to let me know who you are (i.e. joe brown from FA) XD


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I know that I don't particularly want to chat idly, it's only there so people can contact me if it's important or whatever.



You never talk to me anymore *:'(*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE PEOPLE. Add me to yahoo please. kayotebarks.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Tamok123 said:


> I'm free to talk almost all the time when I'm outta school.
> I'm up to chat, listen to problems, ect.
> 
> *Just don't be an ass, or a paedophile*.




Aww darn.


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

Feel free to add me, but that doesn't necessarilly mean we'll get along.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Feel free to add me, but that doesn't necessarilly mean we'll get along.


Nobody wants to talk to you why are you so needy.


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> Nobody wants to talk to you why are you so needy.


Shut up Teto I mean I have more friends than you okay?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Shut up Teto I mean I have more friends than you okay?


I AM YOU.


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> I AM YOU.


oh yeah

i forgot back there


----------



## Tamok123 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Aww darn.


 
The last creeper who tried to stalk me is no longer with us.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

Who is he with, then?


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

My YIM is kolbekita. I'm in the process of making an MSN account. Just let me know who you are, I like light conversation and exchanging links. =3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Tamok123 said:


> I'm free to talk almost all the time when I'm outta school.
> I'm up to chat, listen to problems, ect.
> 
> Just don't be an ass, or a paedophile.


I don't think I care. :3

Also why does everybody say ect, it's etc, that makes my blood boil like ksnfvfk because it's derived from et cetera and ect makes no sense. What's your problem, you're the worst kind of person.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

I have MSN now if anyone wants to chat.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2010)

angelburst@hotmail.com
Skype: ThereWillBeCake

Isn't it enough to have it in the task bar?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh uh
Teto
Can we talk
I promise I'm a straight woman


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 19, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh uh
> Teto
> Can we talk
> I promise I'm a straight woman


As long as I get sweeties.

I'm not cheap you know.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 19, 2010)

Teto said:


> As long as I get sweeties.
> 
> I'm not cheap you know.


 Okay get on AIM.
Wait I have to go through the other people on here first.


----------



## Viva (Jan 19, 2010)

I liek, ttly hev an aim, sew if liek, ne1 wants 2 talk, i'll liek, respond r sumthing


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 20, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Okay get on AIM.
> Wait I have to go through the other people on here first.


But I don't like AIM and I'd have to download it. :c


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> But I don't like AIM and I'd have to download it. :c


 Why the fuck do you have an AIM address up then.
MSN.


----------



## Shinori (Jan 20, 2010)

clarke190@hotmail.com

if you'd like to add me


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 20, 2010)

I only talk to people with no less than two penises and three tits, sorry.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 20, 2010)

Uhm. Jesusfishcm2 is AIM. Jesusfishcm2@yahoo.com is YIM. 
Jesusfishcm2 is skype.

But I can't get on either skype or YIM right now :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Why the fuck do you have an AIM address up then.
> MSN.


I don't know, I keep forgetting about that feature down there.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 22, 2010)

Stalk me:

MSN: euuaahh@hotmail.com
Yahoo: TheKilmore@yahoo.com
AIM: Koaticon3


----------



## La-Chupathingy (Jan 23, 2010)

ladychupathingy on AIM.

If you contact me, I will ask you about yourself and your day, etc. 
However, no yiff crap.


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 24, 2010)

Meh, might as well. Info is to the left. On at random times as I sometimes don't really care to log onto meebo.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

MSN: mcwolfe@hotmail.de

I'm bored as hell...anyone wanna talk?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

anyone who wants to can add me, though if youre going to contact me, at least have _some_ of the same interests as me(my profile here will help you decide if you do or not).

and please, no1 who lieks 2 tlk lyk dis k or uses an excessive amount of internet slang.
also, i do not RP. period.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 27, 2010)

nylak@live.com <-- me, MSN.

I'm usually on at night (and sometimes in the afternoon) drawing, and like to have people to distract me from being productive (not sarcastic).  T_T


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 27, 2010)

I am on Skype 24/7 well at least it says I am so if your looking for someone to talk to about things that aren't within the bottom 30% of entertainment level then don't bother,but if your above that then hey it's me
Skype:Kyle Necronomicon
on Skype so yeah I'll RP if I'm in the mood and I probably won't do male gay Yiff or anything but hey I dunno you could be very convincing.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 30, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'll make an effort to get on some time this week or next.  I will be away on business, however, so at least I'll have something to rave about.





God damn it, Clifford. Yes, that is your new name until I/we decide upon something better.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

I occasionally find conversation interesting. ;o
Hmm, yush, indeed~ *smokes pipe*


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 30, 2010)

I get bored when not enough people talk to me. My YIM is kheartsaddict. You MSN people can talk to me on there, too.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 31, 2010)

My yahoo is lambzie@ymail.com and my msn is dethtorrent@homail.com and my skype is dethtorrent. if you want to just chat go nuts I will not bite. But I do have a bad habbet of leaving my laptop on while i sleep or go out to do somthing so if you Away that means I'm away from the computer. (Not to be rude but some people i know take it as a insult that i have not log off when I'm just lazy to turn off the computer and I'm usually running downloads for people because I have a cheep ISP)


----------



## nimbus_terrafaux (Feb 4, 2010)

my Aim Sn is : nimbuscloud3. just tell me who you are and whatnot. and if your male or female. thanks you!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 4, 2010)

I have all my IM details shown under my avatar and stuff on the left for a reason. If people want to add me, go ahead and add me.


----------



## Bernad (Feb 6, 2010)

Give me a chat if ya want.  I am pretty bored. 
Cox12000 on AIM.


----------



## ArcticEight (Feb 6, 2010)

MSN: markokrofl@gmail.com
Skype: eight_bit_dude

But I mostly keep conversations going with the ones I really know.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 6, 2010)

I like meeting new people |D 
My MSN is under my name/icon.

I can't seem to get my mic to work with Skype. ): But here it is: Unicorn.Pirate


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 7, 2010)

lol we're all hopping online right now! add michael.hurd2 to get started!


----------



## AngleRei (Feb 7, 2010)

If someone wants to talk to me, just add me on Skype-> AngleRei


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 7, 2010)

AngleRei said:


> If someone wants to talk to me, just add me on Skype-> AngleRei



lol added ya, we'll chit chat sometime


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 7, 2010)

my god what have u done to ur avatar x3! nieeece


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 7, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> my god what have u done to ur avatar x3! nieeece



lol

do you have skype?


----------



## Tempest Drake (Feb 7, 2010)

eva unit 015, although I do have msn...my messenger doesn't like me anymore

(but in any case it's megapandakun@hotmail.com )


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 7, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol
> 
> do you have skype?



err nope  

but i need eet


----------



## The Wave (Feb 8, 2010)

Feel free to add me. Don't expect me to be very active till after summer though. MSN is in profile.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 8, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> err nope
> 
> but i need eet



yes you do! i'm michael.hurd2 and lonelykitsune is on it too


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 8, 2010)

Skype- The_Rsyk

MSN- t_rsyk@hotmail.com


----------



## CathoraGal (Feb 8, 2010)

Yahoo is in my profile, Skype is Cathoragal
You can add me if you want, but I don't really get on much.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 8, 2010)

CathoraGal said:


> Yahoo is in my profile, Skype is Cathoragal
> You can add me if you want, but I don't really get on much.



lol adding, we so had a huge voice conference this past weekend


----------



## aKaFluffButt (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm sooo bored you can surf me XD anyone who is interested to chat or in to any other discussions feel free to contact me at any time  I prefer E-mail or skype.


----------



## MHFC (Feb 10, 2010)

on yahoo messenger - name's milehighfurclub - check it out or lose out on comedy nonsense. like, seriously.


----------



## Sharpguard (Feb 13, 2010)

MSN:Sharpguard@hotmail.com
Skype: Sharpguardwolf
AIM: Sharpguardwolf, though I never use it
And generic emails are generic, I know.


----------



## Aenn (Feb 20, 2010)

well if anyone takes the time to actually look in my profile for the information then i guess they can talk to me...


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't let anything I say on here put you off I'm a very friendly person :3

Contact details in the profile.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 21, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> Don't let anything I say on here put you off I'm a very friendly person :3
> 
> Contact details in the profile.



HI MAKS I AM ADDING YOU TO EVERYTHING EVER

also same shit, click things down thar












<=

skype LIES.  i'm always on.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2010)

People should add me on MSN. Seriously.


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> HI MAKS I AM ADDING YOU TO EVERYTHING EVER
> 
> also same shit, click things down thar
> 
> ...



YAY RATTE ILU


----------



## Ratte (Feb 24, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> YAY RATTE ILU



:3c


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

I wouldn't mind talking to ppl on aim or skype


----------



## Bradmastah (Feb 27, 2010)

If someone's up for chatting over skype, I'm pretty much home all day, all week.
Well, except for when I'm asleep, but still.


----------



## -xSuishox- (Feb 27, 2010)

Anybody who wants to talk to me feel free to do so. Just PM me first so I will know who I am talking to.

MSN: LegendaryOukaChan@hotmail.com
Yahoo: legendary_wolfie_ouka@yahoo.com
AIM: LegendaryOuka


----------



## stylo (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol, thread bump. 
I'll talk to random Furs. Add me up :3 
maplewerd@hotmail.com


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

I have aim and Yim, I think my aim is messed up though and you have to use my whole email, bloodbath581@yahoo.com


----------



## findingSQUEAK (Mar 5, 2010)

I have MSN, I'm always up for a chat with new peeps.

Me msn address is on me profile thingy.


----------



## ZeroRawr (Mar 5, 2010)

Skype is nathan.cramer1. Stalk me, I dare you.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

Changed my YIM to slicedsmile. Let me know who you are, I'm being picky about who i add.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm opening up and putting my IM contacts in my profile.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I'm opening up and putting my IM contacts in my profile.


Mind if I add you? Dunno if you'd want to talk to me.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Mind if I add you? Dunno if you'd want to talk to me.



I tried adding you once and never got OK'd I think. >.> But sure. :3


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 16, 2010)

hiheytehwolfy15@yahoo.com
*hihey9989@live.com*
Hihey9989 on Skype

MSN address is bolded because I prefer that one.


----------



## Synapse (Mar 24, 2010)

Skype: dcortez88
MSN: dcortez88@hotmail.com

I'm online fairly often, at least when I'm not in class.  Also it would be nice to have some more people to chat with, it seems the majority of my contacts and old friends have stopped coming online.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 24, 2010)

Everything you need is in the box to the left.
  |
  |
  |
|
|
|
|
<-


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Mar 24, 2010)

Everything's in the profile. Just tell me you're from the forums when you do message, so I won't be creeped out.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 25, 2010)

AIM starts up automatically when the computer starts and I can't be bothered closing it ever time anymore.

Details to your left, and have a nice day.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 26, 2010)

im usually on AIM when i get home from work, feel free to hit me up! SN is to the left


----------



## Addonexus (Mar 27, 2010)

hi im fairly new ^//^ hit me up on skype or xbox either one you want


----------



## Thatch (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm bored here.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 3, 2010)

add meh, just say ur from FAF.


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been added by a few people. All good, but please drop me a PM letting me know you've added me. I've been getting bombarded with MSN bots lately so if a Google search yields nothing, I'm going to deny access to you viewing my online status. You can prevent this by telling me you've added me :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 3, 2010)

Conker said:


> I've been added by a few people. All good, but please drop me a PM letting me know you've added me. I've been getting bombarded with MSN bots lately so if a Google search yields nothing, I'm going to deny access to you viewing my online status. You can prevent this by telling me you've added me :V




I have been getting those stupid MSN bots add me a lot lately. It has been one doing the same damn thing. 

PMing the person you want to add is a good idea, at least we know who the request is from when we get it.

I have had people add me from FAF before and because there IM addy is different from their FAF username I am always wondering who they are, and when I ask they will often reply with "I'm from FAF" and I am sitting here thinking "Well, that narrows it down, not."


----------



## Bloopy (Apr 5, 2010)

MSN: dootsy@mymelody.com


----------



## Vjum (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey I'm new just chat with me over aim or msn. I'm almost always up for a chat. Just let me know who I'm talking to


----------



## Katarin (Apr 9, 2010)

*shrug* If I'm on aim I'm usually bored. Katanichan, if anyone else is bored. Please note, however, that I dont feel guilty when I make people cry.


----------



## CFox (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm always on Skype [when not at work, etc] if you ever want to talk ^-^
Just click the icon on the left or my profile.

Make sure to tell me you are from FAF! Thanks


----------



## SolyJulie (Apr 11, 2010)

feel free to message me anytime on msn.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 12, 2010)

AIM. It's in the profile info.


----------



## -sushi- (Apr 14, 2010)

I love to chat while i'm sketching and what-have-you, so feel free to say hi! 

my yahoo is squid.sushi


----------



## ArcticEight (Apr 18, 2010)

MSN: markokrofl@gmail.com
Skype: Eight_bit_dude

I'm also on Steam alot, my name there is the same as my Skype one. (Not very relative, I know, but still thought I'd might as well put it here)
Feel free to add, more contacts never hurt anyone. :3


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 18, 2010)

MSN: gtaguru194@hotmail.com
Skype: anubis0102
AIM: SergeantJAndrews


I'm usually on MSN the most, feel free to contact me. Just as long as you tell me who you are and you're from FAF.


----------



## 7H0R (Apr 19, 2010)

All my contact stuff is in my profile. Message me about things, or something


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 22, 2010)

So my MSN is super_kute@hotmail.com
Yahoo edie_fantabulous


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

MSN is on my profile. szechuancook@hotmail.com

I'm usually up for a chat. If I'm set to away, I'm probably lost in video games.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

You don't have to ask to add me, if you bother me I won't hesitate to block you though....

Hasn't happened so far...

Click the little man under my post count, theres a reason its there >_>


----------



## IsaidRAWR (Apr 22, 2010)

*MSN: IsaidRAWR@hotmail.com
YIM: IsaidRAWR
AIM: RAWRchan

I'm on msn the most often~*


----------



## VoidBat (May 5, 2010)

If you are going to add me, make sure to PM me as well so I know who you are. :I

I'm usually online weekends during my late night art binges.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

<---


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2010)

My Skype and MSN are in my profile.


----------



## -xSuishox- (May 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, I recently got skype. Like I said before, wanna talk, PM me first.

Skype: legendaryouka-chan


----------



## Heliamphora (May 8, 2010)

I made a thread about this not knowing one existed when I was very, very drunk and then forgot about it when sober.  Anyway, I'm copying my shit from the OP of the old one to here because I LOVE FURRIES.

*Name: *Kat
*Fursona: *Parasitic Slime Mold
*Gender:  *Female
*Talk to me about: *Music of almost all genres, movies, horror movies, literature, history, science (!!!), video games, world of warcraft, the internet, furry crap, non furry crap, animals, nature, non horror movies, and much more!
*Do not talk to me about: *I so don't want to snuggle you and also don't care for snuggles and people who respond soley with anime smilies.
*AIM: *parasiticmold (sometimes on)
*MSN: *cutestparasite@live.com (almost always on, ignore away status)
*YIM: *helikeat (almost never on)
*FA: *Heliampora (check religiously)
*Specifications: *Not a great artist but welcome to critique, hates her shift key.


----------



## Amaru (May 9, 2010)

I always love to meet new people, and msn has been SO BORING lately, barely anyone's ever on! And I do so like meeting new people. So just go ahead and add me, no pm or anything required.

msn: Maniacmartian@hotmail.com

Oh just a note: I don't RP.

Just a further note: I don't RP Watership Down

And a further further note: I don't like people who order me to roleplay Watership Down then refuse to talk to me if I don't. That said it was very funny and has stuck in my mind for years. But seriously, pushy people are irritating >_>


----------



## soviethusky (May 11, 2010)

hey i wanna meet new ppl. im up for chatting specialy when i am at school and the class is so boring. im not into RP. i am kinda new (fresh meat) to all of this so plz be patience with me.

ok so i decided to take out my email from here since i started getting spam. if you want to add me you will have to PM me. i got MSN and SKYPE


----------



## Conri :3 (May 11, 2010)

Oooooooo I'm gonna post my info  (btw i love webcams ^.^) ..... >.< but not in that way! lol
garrett_s55@yahoo.com


----------



## Viva (May 11, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Don't bother me in chat. Ever.


 
Like I've done twice already :3

But, yeah.  If you want to talk to me, I'll most likely be online.


----------



## Alstor (May 12, 2010)

AIM in profile. Make sure to say you're from FAF.



















<-----


----------



## Misterraptor (May 12, 2010)

Every Friday Night!!
LARGE SKYPE CHAT. 8 PEOPLE!
If you want invited to a MICROPHONE chat on Friday night, Send a Contact to: Misterraptor on skype.
~Thanks~


----------



## Hir (May 12, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> LARGE SKYPE CHAT. 8 PEOPLE!


heh


----------



## Issashu (May 13, 2010)

Info is in profile 

But anyway:

Msn: i_tonchev@msn.com
Skype: Tameril

Just make sure, you say you are from FAF, when you add me  Been having lots of spams lately on both messengers, so I tend to ignore requests with no explanations or profile.

Topics: if you love fantasy and RP games/books/etc., will have a lot to talk about. If you love D&D - it's enough to mention that in the add description


----------



## Zontar (May 13, 2010)

My skype is mpnthecgc.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2010)

Added Skype ID, teto-kieran


----------



## Stawks (May 13, 2010)

My msn is DrewDashboard@Hotmail.com
My Skype id is studebacherhoch

Gimme a call or something.


----------



## Gavrill (May 13, 2010)

My YIM for RPs and furry chats is YIM: raccoonwhite .

Also my MSN is crucoon@live.com.


----------



## Slyck (May 13, 2010)

Take a guess what number my ICQ number is more than...


----------



## Glitch (May 13, 2010)

Skype and AIM: alphaglitch37

But Skype is more often than not tied up because I webcam with my girlfriend.  :V


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Every Friday Night!!
> LARGE SKYPE CHAT. 8 PEOPLE!
> If you want invited to a MICROPHONE chat on Friday night, Send a Contact to: Misterraptor on skype.
> ~Thanks~


Um. How do you do that?

And do I have to have a mic?


----------



## Hipster Doofus (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys, if you want to skype via text, not voice, I'd love to. Mine is the_moonstar. We can talk about drugs, music, television, the ol' in-out, in-out, or pretty much anything else.


----------



## Horo (May 20, 2010)

heya, if your bored add me =]
en.joy@live.ca


----------



## Riley (May 23, 2010)

AIM:  Rekkin92
Skype:  lazaar_tyrr

Only text for both, and say who you are.  Otherwise I'll assume you're a terrible person and not respond.  I might not respond anyway because I'm a terrible person, too.  But give it a shot I guess.


----------



## Alstor (May 28, 2010)

UPDATE!

Skype: alstor.otter
AIM: AlstorOtter
MSN: austin.alstor@hotmail.com


----------



## thebeast76 (May 31, 2010)

*HIT ME UP, YO*
*AIM:* RoboMattias
*YIM: *Fuzzman92
*MSN:* RoboMattias@hotmail.com
*SKYPE:* RoboMattias

*I roleplay
I discuss ideas both perverse and clean
I'm on almost all the time*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 31, 2010)

thebeast76 said:


> *HIT ME UP, YO*
> *AIM:* RoboMattias
> *YIM: *Fuzzman92
> *MSN:* RoboMattias@hotmail.com
> ...


AS LONG AS YOU HAVE COOL FONTS


----------



## thebeast76 (May 31, 2010)

Teto said:


> AS LONG AS YOU HAVE COOL FONTS


*
MAN YOU KNOW I BE ROCKIN' THEM*


----------



## pearlgray (Jun 1, 2010)

=) I'm very friendly, and if I'm not talkative, I'm just busy--it's not that I don't like you. <3

AIM: Morroze
Skype: belizna

Talk to me especially if you're into worldbuilding~


----------



## Mr Owl (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm up for chat. I'd like a good yiff or two, if you're willing. 

P.S. I'm not gay. I know right? How suprising!!


----------



## katsumifur (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Im always on msn, just throw me an invite whenever, just dont be annoying or trolling.

Katsumifur@live.com


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

thebeast76 said:


> *
> MAN YOU KNOW I BE ROCKIN' THEM*



They see me rollin'.
Hatin', patrollin'.
Tryin' catch me usin' fontz.


----------



## Bacu (Jun 6, 2010)

I am intensely confused as to the purpose of this thread. Are there not slots to sock your contact info into?


----------



## Hir (Jun 6, 2010)

soviethusky said:


> hey i wanna meet new ppl. im up for chatting specialy when i am at school and the class is so boring. im not into RP. i am kinda new (fresh meat) to all of this so plz be patience with me.
> 
> ok so i decided to take out my email from here since i started getting spam. if you want to add me you will have to PM me. i got MSN and SKYPE


you mean this email that's the same as your username with hotmail.com on the end? :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

Bacu said:


> I am intensely confused as to the purpose of this thread. Are there not slots to sock your contact info into?


This is Furaffinity. It doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

Bacu said:


> I am intensely confused as to the purpose of this thread. Are there not slots to sock your contact info into?



You are greatly overestimating the intelligence of the FAF usebase.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You are greatly overestimating the intelligence of the FAF *usebase*.


teehee.jpg


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> teehee.jpg



It's half past 1 am. I'm permitted to at least 3 typos per hour after midnight.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It's half past 1 am. I'm permitted to at least 3 typos per hour after midnight.


I'll keep track of that.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 10, 2010)

YIM: hyenabutt


----------



## Muckwuddly (Jun 10, 2010)

I HAVE NO FRIENDS :V

Please add me.
Talk to me.
Love me.
WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME

MSN: iggman_@hotmail.com
Skype: Muckwuddly


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 11, 2010)

Feel free to add me, although if I'm Busy it means I'm gaming.

MSN: do.a.barrel.roll@live.com
Steam page: http://steamcommunity.com/id/76561198001656691


----------



## Nalo (Jun 11, 2010)

my info is on the left 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

add me if you wanna chat! i love meeting new furs ^_^


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 12, 2010)

Contact me whenever you want.

Skype: vesitain


----------



## Afterlifesfury (Jun 24, 2010)

y'all should add me. always signed in so it's all good

MSN: lolcat69@hmamail.com


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 25, 2010)

mmmm, might as well.

AIM: Astroskull
MSN: Nevermind.msn@live.com


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 25, 2010)

add me if you want to talk, i like talking to other furries, im on ps3 most of the time but i have msn up.
ps. not gay but i know plenty that i talk to, so add me either way


----------



## Zhael (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm always free to talk.

MSN: either WolvenZhael@live.com or ZhaelFall@yahoo.com (I don't like to use yahoo messenger)


----------



## Bluflare (Jun 25, 2010)

Right here to speak I will listen and be friends 

MSN: troc_9116@yahoo.com don't be confused by the yahoo thing

Yahoo:troc_9116


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 1, 2010)

Yahoo: Befoul_linkin
Aim: kristinxcandy

(Tell me where you got my screen name please)


----------



## Natheren (Jul 3, 2010)

-shrugs- Why not
MSN: natheren@gmail.com


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> YIM: hyenabutt


 Goddammit people tell me who the hell you are before talking to me


----------



## WeArePossessed (Jul 5, 2010)

Add. Me.

Yawwn, do it if you want. I just want to know furries that aren't from the other forums I post on XD


----------



## Claudandis (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey there, add me and tell me your from FA first. 
Always up for a yiff if in the mood or a chat. You'll find me under Xlerb.


----------



## Browder (Jul 6, 2010)

Claudandis said:


> Hey there, add me and tell me your from FA first.
> Always up for a yiff if in the mood or a chat. You'll find me under Xlerb.


 
If you're user name is referencing the movie I think it is, it should be spelled "Claudandus." With a 'u'. I only smartass around because I care.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

How about Steam? http://steamcommunity.com/id/rainlyre

I could always use help with making Garrys Mod machinimas, by the way. You can see my work here: http://www.youtube.com/user/Silenzio544


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Well if you guys need someone to talk to... Um... I give decently useful advice sometimes?


----------



## Rainami (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey, I totally want to chat with people. 

AIM: RainamiRiptide

I have other IM clients too but I prefer AIM.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 24, 2010)

Yahoo: Befoul_linkin 
Add me ^_^


----------



## HillyRoars (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone and everyone add me on skype I love random conversations :3


----------



## Neya (Jul 25, 2010)

Always up for a chat...


----------



## BlauShep (Jul 25, 2010)

blaushepherd@yahoo, blaushepherd@msn, aim is rugratcg.
I actually really love talking to random internet people.
SO FUN.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 26, 2010)

YIM: Cameo1960@yahoo.com
MSN: Shadow_eon1994@hotmail.com

If you decide to add me,please give some kind of message identifying where you came from or who you are. I have been getting spammer ads sometimes in recent months so I am reluctant to add those who don't identify themselves. :c


----------



## J peth (Jul 28, 2010)

MSN: jpeth@live.com
Skype: Tylar908
yahoo: jpeth1@yahoo.com
IMVU: Kijinaro
PS3: J peth

i may add more later....


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2010)

Skype: Jesusfishcm2
AIM: Jesusfishcm2
YIM: Jesusfishcm2@yahoo.com


----------



## Fissioninferno (Jul 30, 2010)

Skype: Fissioninferno
AIM: takariwtf@gmail.com (also my main email if you want to email me, but don't bother adding me on Gchat; that's IRL friends only)
MSN: tinydemonslayer@msn.com (preferred IM, up for some yiffin' most of the time)


----------



## Track Fox (Jul 30, 2010)

Bradeekb23@Hotmail.com ^^ would love to talk to anyone and everyone


----------



## Slyck (Jul 30, 2010)

*Aye. Needs a chattin' place.*

No, not here.

No that the magic stick has been waved on the GTWT, we's a be usin' the skype group.


Just drop me a line / post your skype name here or something and I'll add you.


As of now we have:

ABitFuzzy
Aleu
Alstor
Bando
CJ Yiffers
Crocodile
Fuzzy Alien
HAXX
MisterRaptor
Icky
South Syde
Jashwa
Kaizy
Kellie
Leon
Lobar
N106
Pliio8
Rachrix
Scotty 1700
ShapeshifterPrincess
Syradact
Tao
Thlayli
Tomias Reidford
...And a few people that don't frequent here but are fine anyways.

http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/home
If you don't have skype, get it. It's free, has no ads, imitating someone else's account isn't an issue, less char limit, etc. unlike tinychat. And it's just a good program to have.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Aye. Needs a chattin' place.*

D: They have a sticky somewhere for this.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Aye. Needs a chattin' place.*



Scotty1700 said:


> D: They have a sticky somewhere for this.


 Yea, for general chat info stuff. This be for recruiting for the skype _group_.


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Aye. Needs a chattin' place.*

Meh, since the GTWT was removed for good, and thats pretty much all I ever used, I probably wont be as active here
If anyone wants to chat, just add me on MSN (the emails in my profile)
Course unless I know you well from here, it might be kinda hard to get me to talk :U


----------



## HillyRoars (Jul 31, 2010)

Skype is: TheGreenLioness

:3


----------



## Riv (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Aye. Needs a chattin' place.*



Kaizy said:


> Meh, since the GTWT was removed for good, and thats pretty much all I ever used, I probably wont be as active here:U


 
There's an underground movement to make a General TIme-wasting Forum!

FurryGTW.forumer.com


----------



## CarmineChimera (Aug 1, 2010)

I can be found on Skype under the contact name CarmineChimera. I'm up for a chat most of the time, but no spam or ranting please.
If I say I'm busy, don't take it wrong as I am often working with clay or working on artwork and I'm not able to type. I can do voice chats though usually in that situation.


----------



## Trance (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Aye. Needs a chattin' place.*



Riv said:


> There's an underground movement to make a General TIme-wasting Forum!
> 
> FurryGTW.forumer.com


 
Who made this?  

I adore them.  Signing up nao.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Aye. Needs a chattin' place.*



Riv said:


> There's an underground movement to make a General TIme-wasting Forum!
> 
> FurryGTW.forumer.com


 If I really feel like it maybe. Though that's just another site and tab to keep open and keep track of.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ill bite. i would like to drop a line to the music artist out there.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 2, 2010)

My new Skype is drakepente. And, give me a shoutout. I don't have a microphone, so just chat me up occasionally.


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2010)

Sign me up for the Skype thing.
lazaar_tyrr

I probably won't ever be in voice, though, just because I'm usually talking with friends.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Aye. Needs a chattin' place.*



Riv said:


> There's an underground movement to make a General TIme-wasting Forum!
> 
> FurryGTW.forumer.com


 
This forum already IS general time wasting.

What you're looking for is named "chatroom". There already are those, along with the official FA IRC channel.

BTW


> * Forum Games*
> The Real FAF.



Cool story bro :V


----------



## KEVON (Aug 8, 2010)

I might as well post this here....

AIM: kevons5252
Skype: kevons5252
MSN:	kevons5252@hotmail.com
E-MAIL: kevons5252@gmail.com
PSN: KEVON


----------



## Cam (Aug 8, 2010)

MSN- cmrnmrphy@hotmail.com

Add me if you feel like meeting a new best friend


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll chat or play with sum1, cuz I'm usually bored >.>

XBL - ReRuss
PSN - ReRuss  (Rarely on so msg me if ur adding)
MSN - r_russ_s@yahoo.co.uk
Yahoo - itswhatido20 (Rarely on so msg me if ur adding)


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 11, 2010)

AIM: akirasumimura
MSN: akirasumimura@hotmail.com
YIM: sumimura_akira

Please add *me,* not the other way around. I generally add people to MSN if I notice them in topics and think they'd be fun to chat with, but I'm not going to comb the topic and add people who, despite posting their MSN/AIM on a public forum, will act rude to me and say "OH MY GOD WHO THE _FLYING FUCK ARE YOU?"_


----------



## Rifter (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm always looking to make new friends in the fandom, so feel free to hit me up if'n you're in the mood to talk, play a game or make babies. I accept both manbabies and regular babies.

AIM: Rifter Dask
MSN: Rifter_Dask@hotmail.com​


----------



## Esonver (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm looking for good friends, too ^^. Feel free to contact me.
*Skype:* kimlongpnn
*MSN:* kimlongpnn@hotmail.com.vn
*E-MAIL:* kimlongpn@gmail.com


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

aim= PhenomWar
msn= dlbuxton93@yahoo.com


----------



## GatodeCafe (Aug 27, 2010)

Skype: kenjibeast

Somebody chat me up, dudes!


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL, a "Gapputoe" randomly IM'd me and staring calling me a faggot animal fucker. LOL.

Anywho, My info is right there

<-


----------



## Asmiro (Aug 29, 2010)

Aim: IllusionOasis
MSN: Futureless_fall@live.com
Skype: asmiro653

I'm open to random people striking up conversation with me but be warned, there is a chance that I might not be at the comp even if I'm logged on and it doesn't say I'm away. And even then there is a chance conversation might not happen. Also, I tend to leave it open while gaming and I can't really game and chat at the same time (My tv is my monitor and when I play PC games I always play in full screen).


----------



## Jaden (Sep 1, 2010)

ADD ME ON AIM
JADEN5005


----------



## Riilulu (Sep 5, 2010)

Guess I can post myself on this thread :3

MSN: swansburg@hotmail.com
If you do add though, making sure you let me know it's a fur, or else I usually decline random adds if I have no sweet clue who they are :3


----------



## Nathanael_Wolf (Sep 6, 2010)

I have YIM, ICQ, & Skype XD

wanna know ? PM Me


----------



## Auda (Sep 13, 2010)

hehe hi guys!!! im really bored so if any1 feels like chattin with little ole me, go ahead hehe no yiffing plz tho.


----------



## Cahawba (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd love to meet more guys (or girls!!!) in the fandom so if you feel you want to hit me up!  DJ_Pacemaker(at)live.com


----------



## ZhartheMad (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm free to talk to and want to be friends...Plus I wont bite...Anywho, lets see.

YIM: Hawk42955110@sbcglobal.net
XBOX LIVE: Zharthemad
PSN: Hawk42955110

Other than that, not too many other things to list.


----------



## Silia (Oct 15, 2010)

well, it's always great meeting new people. Feel free to send me a message. If i'm not answering back, it's because I'm not in wifi range but my stupid computer and ipod keep me signed in no matter what...

Skype: maggie-schultz
AIM: PuppeteerMaggie
Yahoo: maggie_schultz1990


----------



## FenrerWolf (Oct 20, 2010)

Msn: eatgamemore@hotmail.com

yim: fenrer9@yahoo.com 

I love chating with others^^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

Why not?

MSN: katz_genis@hotmail.com

I know, my email comes from Tales of Symphonia; I've had it since the game came out.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Oct 24, 2010)

well i guess i'll add my hat into the ring. i have skype and msn. add me if you want to. it's abitfuzzy1 on skyp and abitfuzzy1@hotmail.com.i like meeting new persons and chatting with them.just say your from faf if you do.aww heck just hit me up. i'm wiling to talk to anyone.


----------



## NK129 (Oct 25, 2010)

If you want to chat with a WEIRDIE:
-AIM: NXK129
-MSN: BadNarwhal64@gmail.com
-Yahoo: CobaltBlade1
-Skype: I HAVE one but I actually want to know you better before I add you There.
Why do I have so many of these?!!
Well, add me if you please, the codeword is "Gorilla" or "Sasquatch"....Or you can just same "I'm from Furaffinity".

Yeah. >_>


----------



## shaaaark (Oct 25, 2010)

if anyone asks for it, i've got msn.


----------



## Meeple (Oct 27, 2010)

Meeple@live.co.uk

I'm always up for a good chat :3 

I also might be in the mood to lend out a hand with web design or anything else I might know about tech wise.

I might also be in the mood for a bit of roleplay  cos it's fun.. problem officer?


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

My skypename is patroontje, my MSN is info [at] wesselmeijer [dot] com...

I'm bored, amuse me. :l


----------



## eversleep (Oct 29, 2010)

I know I just joined here, but I mainly came to talk to some people on here. My MSN's in my profile.  If you need another messenger, send me a message, or we could just talk through messages on here. Apparently I'm good to talk to if you're depressed. And talking about random things.
On the other hand, I really need a guy to yiff... :<


----------



## Neiun (Oct 30, 2010)

neiunisilia is my AIM.

Come, bug me.


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 30, 2010)

if u wanna hit me up go ahead

my meebo is: thatmademelol   and there's the rest of the screens as well


----------



## Kairuk (Oct 31, 2010)

My skype is kairukk


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm on msn all the time! feel free to add itscoooldawg@hotmail.com

I don't yiff but I love meeting new people and drawing free requests <3


----------



## Chilla (Nov 30, 2010)

everyone add mee! xchillaz@hotmail.com  (msn)


----------



## masterkennyG (Dec 1, 2010)

skype name masterkennyg/ kenneth rayes


----------



## Neya (Dec 6, 2010)

neyaliamoreko@hotmail.com ish my msn... hit me up for casual conversation...may may not yiff...idk, depends on my mood...

...btw tell me where you got my contact info...like say i got your msn from FA, kay?
   luv ya bunchies


----------



## Cam (Dec 6, 2010)

For future references to generally everyone, since I keep fucking getting this issue over and over again.

I honestly don't care if you add my MSN, but if you are going to then atleast talk to me on it.

I get adds from random people from here who wont even tell me who they are and basically take up space in my buddy list ._.


----------



## chibiman007 (Jan 9, 2011)

Meh I'm on MSN yahoo and Skype all at the same time, I don't necessarily like to talk but I do roleplay depending on what people want to..
Skype: Lakota Moore
yahoo: Koanromic@yahoo.com
MSN: Koanromic@gmail.com
OH I also like to voice act so this is a way to contact me about that.


----------



## futalover (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm on various IM programmes, send me a PM if you're interested in contacting me.

Interested in everything from just chatting to much more...


----------



## iiiFoxy (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone can talk to me~
I only have skype though


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 16, 2011)

Let's skype! 

gatodecafe


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 16, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> Let's skype!
> 
> gatodecafe


 
my skype is michael.hurd2

come find me everyone ^_^

be warned though, if me AND H&K are on, we might mess with you a bit


----------



## sinful bias (Jan 19, 2011)

sure im up for some chat too, my MSN is on mah profile so just add me, let me know your from FA though.


----------



## BRN (Jan 19, 2011)

MSN@ Sandlava@Hotmail.co.uk

Hit me up.


----------



## gerwulf (Jan 19, 2011)

Im happy to chat/maybe yiff with anyone, mostly wolves or foxes

yahoo- untouchedhd@yahoo.com
skype(my fav)- everett.hoobler

im not always on but when i am im free to chat if im not on wow


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

If you can't type, if you have nothing to say, if you're bored too fucking easily, then I will block you so fast you're blown back up the hole your mom shat you from.

AIM: and8but
Skype: sodom_owl_la_toes

I yiff sometimes, but very selectively, and only after I've known you for a bit.


----------



## FlareTheDragon (Jan 30, 2011)

if your a fuzzle or scalie, add me on skype! :    ThatDrunkDragon


----------



## ArcTuba (Jan 30, 2011)

ArcTuba@live.com for MSN
bohonie26@yahoo.com
Just PM me on here or FA before you add me because I'm not on much.

And please, don't add me looking for a quick yiff or RP.  A friend would be nice.


----------



## Namalucibai (Jan 30, 2011)

Fierfek. Screwed up again.



AIM: Kippokun
I need someone to talk to.... please to converse


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 1, 2011)

My AIM name is zanzine.
I don't yiff but I might RP if I get to know you a bit.
Feel free to send me a few messages.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 17, 2011)

If you want my MSN, ask me for it. No way I'm posting it here for the interwebz to see.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 17, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> If you want my MSN, ask me for it. No way I'm posting it here for the interwebz to see.



May I have your msn? o.o


----------



## Tango (Feb 17, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> May I have your msn? o.o



Can I have your Skype?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 17, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Can I have your Skype?



Same name as I use here.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 17, 2011)

Dinosaurdammit on skype.

Please if you do add me at least send a message describing who you are and that you got my user name from here because honestly if you add me and I don't know who the fuck you are I may block you because I have gotten spam a lot in the past.


----------



## Tango (Feb 17, 2011)

My skype is DixieComic. If you add me let me know who the hell you are and that you're from FAF or I'll block you with a quickness.


----------



## Max (Feb 20, 2011)

YIM: acatisacatisacat
MSN: maxwellmutt@live.com
AIM: Maxwellmutt

I am pretty friendly, just let me know where you got my name and who you are on FAF.


----------



## Hir (Feb 20, 2011)

DON'T ADD ME ON ANYTHING

DEFINITELY DON'T CLICK ANY OF MY CONTACT THINGS ON THE LEFT













<<<ABOUT THERE

IT'S BAD FOR YOU


----------



## Plantar (Feb 21, 2011)

WILL I SPEND ETERNITY IN HELL IF I DO?


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the skype, and I just got new headphones. :3 Add meee. But tell me if you're from FAF. I've had pedos come after me before QQ


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 25, 2011)

I need people to talk to when it's late and I can't sleep so yah...
MSN: lemoncholy@hotmail.co.uk
AIM: LemonRIPLEY
Skype: lemoncholy

When adding me on MSN or skype say you're from FAF so I know, if you're adding my on AIM I'm most likely going to assume your a FAFer anyway.


----------



## Dysse Wildrose (Mar 6, 2011)

this place is kinda confusing but yeah i won't mind talking to people. just let me know if you are from faf, otherwise i may deny you.


----------



## Pine (Mar 6, 2011)

I could always use some people to chat with. Go ahead and add ka_pineapple92
I'll talk to pretty much anybody (unless you ask to yiff, then you're blocked)


----------



## kriana (Mar 8, 2011)

ok i like talking to fursons! add shippo725 (at) hotmail (dot) com if you really wanna talk to someone!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 19, 2011)

Skype: Jesusfishcm2


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I have the skype, and I just got new headphones. :3 Add meee. But tell me if you're from FAF. I've had pedos come after me before QQ


 
I don't understand how saying they're from FAF changes the pedo part :V


----------



## HillyRoars (Mar 19, 2011)

Just added those things to the left say Hi to me yes?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

BAM! I am here, who wants to talk to me?
lol JK. Obviously Nobody :U


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've got skype, feel free to add me (Just say who you are haha)

My skype name's: Scottyscott1599


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 22, 2011)

AIM: LetoSnow
MSN: letosnow@live.com


----------



## Octa (Apr 3, 2011)

If your wanting someone to talk to I am completely open to meeting new and interesting people. Just drop me a line on my aim account! you can find it to the left. I am a generally open college student who is angry at his parents, society, and other various social institutions. If you want to vent, talk to me! as long as you give me the honor as well. Otherwise I can and will talk about anything.


----------



## RedArmyHusky (May 2, 2011)

Hi there, feel free to add me. I have MSN, Gmail and skype, and maybe i will get Yahoo later. I'm on most of the time, just say that you are from FAF. Also if you add me it means you wanna talk, so don't just add me and never say anything; I do like to RP but from time to time, so if you are looking someone to RP everyday, keep looking; No emos, or if you are just gonna be complaining about how hard life is for you and all the troubles you have, please don't add me ok? i have had enough of those ppl. I am a very nice and friendly guy, NOT LOOKING FOR A MATE, and i like to engage in serious talks from time to time.


----------



## Tissemand (May 3, 2011)

MSN = hr (dot) pik (at) hush (dot) ai
 Skype = feels.b.man

I'll gladly talk to about anyone, +9,001 internets if you:


Live in Washington state and is in furlife :3
Are gay
Play an instrument
Are reasonably intelligent
Possibly program, and wouldn't mind me asking you questions and such.
Or a future _superfriend~_


----------



## Oren Northpaw (May 18, 2011)

I would like to talk to some people, as everyone else, tell me if your from FAF. I prefer MSN and Skype.
MSN: orennorthpaw@gmail.com
Skype: orennorthpaw


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 24, 2011)

I'm always bored at night, if somebody feels like talking my ear off then Skype:  Frokusblakah


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 24, 2011)

AIM: themaskedjackal
Skype: maskedjackal

I'm also on Steam quite a bit.


----------



## BigCDaddy3 (May 26, 2011)

MSN: brotherjc3@yahoo.com
Skype: brotherjc3

If anyone needs someone to talk to about anything I'm here. I've never done rp or anything though, and I've never video chatted in skype. If I do It'd have to be when my parents aren't home.


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

YIM: NoiseEdit

Always looking for people to distract me from my monotony and appointments.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 6, 2011)

Skype = Sexybrennan.  

ADD ME!


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 6, 2011)

MSN: mwnielson@hotmail.com
YIM: cocoabananer
AIM: radiatorsoap

Talk to me if you like music, have netflix, are an intelligent fur who doesn't mind talking to someone who takes life a bit more seriously than the average, or if you could eat pizza every day and not get bored.


----------



## Panthura (Jun 6, 2011)

MSN: panthura136@hotmail.com
I'm up for a chat whenever I can, just bear in mind I'm in GMT.


----------



## Ringo (Jun 6, 2011)

My Skype name is Schbopo. Not that anyone gives a fuck.


----------



## Sar (Jun 9, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 9, 2011)

I now has MSN: Scottyfawkes@hotmail.com

Skype's still :Scottyscott1599 I think.


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 11, 2011)

I just _love_ how this thread is more "there's no way in Hell I'm giving anyone my Skype or MSN on here :V" then actual usernames and e-mails. :V

MSN is karen.k555@hotmail.com and my Skype is Itakirie. For you people adding me on Skype, I'm shy as fuck in video and voice calls unless I know you really well. <___>


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 12, 2011)

...I'm probably going to regret this.
Skype: ProphetMyLad
There ya go.


----------



## PositivelyPolar (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh what the fuck. 

Skype: BananimalSundae


I'll probably be willing to chat during the afternoons/nighttime (MST), because that's when I have literally nothing to do. Oh, and I'll probably be pretty shy btw. C:


----------



## Night-san (Jun 18, 2011)

Skype: Ventisia
I'm bored as fuck and it's necessary for me to stay up all night, someone talk to me.


----------



## Ralliron (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep, i'm bored and in the mood for some skype, if anyone is up for it.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 21, 2011)

^???

Anyway anyone feel free to MSN me (my profile) or Yahoo me (ask for it). I love talking to people. <3333


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2011)

eversleep said:


> ^???


 Spambot. 


Topic: I'll toss in here as well. fresaperro @ hotmail.com. I don't RP or talk about "yiff". Other than that, drop me a line sometime. I'm about to go to work now though, but I'll be on around 6-7 hours from now.


----------



## Simi (Jun 21, 2011)

Kelo said:


> I have all my IMs in my profile and would love to talk to anyone from FA at anytime about anything (yiff is ok too), I really don't have many people to talk to so please talk to me!


 
I have to agree with this. Except the yiff part. I already have someone for that and don't need more. I'm always logged in but not always online. Send me a message and I will get back when I am online.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 22, 2011)

Well... I've got nothing to do, anymore, tonight or for a good portion of tomorrow.  I challenge some of you to try and hold a conversation with me via Skype... 'cause I'm bored and need someone to talk to.  Be aware I'm a bit... chatty.


----------



## Sar (Jul 2, 2011)

If you arent a douche...


----------



## Monkey (Jul 4, 2011)

YIM: themonkeyonthemoon

Nothing to say except don't ask for nudes/sex/cyber and don't be dumb. Why am I doing this...?


----------



## Eske (Jul 4, 2011)

May as well plop mine in here.

MSN - eske_paw@hotmail.com

I'm kind of shy at first, but I really do like random chats.  <3  Please just let me know you're from FA when you add me, otherwise I'll block you thinking you're spam.  

Oh, and no creepy crap, please.


----------



## cziken (Jul 5, 2011)

AIM - cziken@ymail.com
MSN - cziken@ymail.com (aint it nice that they let me use my old email for everything )

I'm bored as hell during my summer break, so feel free to chat me up. Especially if you're interested in transformations. Or the current event's around the world, love to discuss that s**t


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd like to think I make a pretty good 'go to' guy. I actually really like meeting new people and talking about things, and I am much friendlier in person than I am here, I swear.


----------



## XxCookieFoxX (Jul 8, 2011)

A little lost right now, and i sorta just need someone to talk to, not flirting but just to talk to, i never got to talk much when i was with my mate because he was the jealous type, but he finally broke it off with me, so now i just kinda want to get back out in the fandom and meet other furs


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 10, 2011)

Changed from WLM to Skype.
Just send a PM so I know you're from FAF, mmm 'kay.


----------



## Mr Owl (Jul 11, 2011)

idk


----------



## CatterHatter (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahh... I have trouble initiating conversation sometimes, but when I get started I can chat for a good while. It's easier for me when someone else sets a topic.
I will listen to (read) whatever you have to say so long as it is not insulting to me or hateful to others.
I do not want to cyber/yiff whatever. I'm taken and I think cyber stuff is stupid. I will talk about sex as a topic though so don't worry about getting personal.
I am a gay guy, and might talk about gay-related things rarely so if that bothers you then don't bother me. I will talk to anyone though not just other gay dudes. 

I only have an AIM: catterhatterman
Don't really expect anything but add me if you like. Thank you


----------



## Cyril (Jul 11, 2011)

MSN: cyrildaroun@hotmail.com
Skype: Cyril_Daroun

so creative with usernames, I know

frankly I just want to get to know people here better so don't be afraid to randomly star a conversation with me d(''d)


----------



## Spidile (Jul 19, 2011)

EDIT: Forgot to mention that the main focus of conversations with me, is animu :U And quite possibly gay men. No, actually, definitely  gay men. And that if you talk to me in bullshit chatspeak I will most probably ignore/block you.

Pretty sure my msn and Skype are on my profile but ffff whatever.
Msn/hotmail:spid95@hotmail[DOT]com
Skype name: Spidile.

Yeah. I'm pretty much the same everywhere apart from FA.
Oh, and if you do add me please say you're from FAF, and state your username here...So I can stalk you. Yeah.

(I don't even know if anyone even reads this thread any more pff)


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 21, 2011)

Contact info is <- that way and downward. Mostly variations on adhocsmile. 

Gon' be honest, I'm one of those annoying people who talks about their pets too much. The flip side is that I don't mind if you are also one of those people who talks about those pets too much.


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 30, 2011)

My DeviantArt name is Jiangxi.
My email is pinata.erotica@live.com.
My AIM is pinataerotica.

Do not add me to MSN, please. I need to know and become friends with someone first before that happens.

Looking forward to the adds!


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 31, 2011)

Recently obtained AIM; Radiojargon


----------



## James L. Wolf (Sep 1, 2011)

jamesl.wolf@yahoo.com is my yahoo messenger

marineswolf is my skype 


ADD ME!!


----------



## Cocobanana (Sep 3, 2011)

shoe, or a video game that you just beat a hard boss in... though my specialty is being a music nerd x3

-Coco


----------



## ZacTheWolf (Sep 5, 2011)

Skype: FlareXTheXNightmaren
MSN: zacrodriguez94@yahoo.com

Add away folks.


----------



## Kegawa (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm always free to listen and give advice  I love to talk and I'm usually on AIM

guardian0angel15 

see u there


----------



## Kegawa (Sep 14, 2011)

you could always talk to me.  I like to listen and I don't actually... sleep much.. so i'm online like all the time XD

AIM guardian0angel15
MSN  guardian.angel@live.com


----------



## goldfischen (Sep 19, 2011)

I like talking to people but I'm pretty shy about making first contact.  So here's my contact info because I'd love to meet some more people. I'm online basically all the time, so feel free to message me whenever.

AIM: g0ldfischen
MSN: goldfischen@hotmail.com


----------



## AleyusLives (Sep 19, 2011)

I am here to make friends and chat on msn! please add me!

hoshi_tl@hotmail.com


----------



## Mooda (Sep 22, 2011)

No harm in it I guess.

Fell free to hit add me on skype should you wish to.

Skype name: naz2805


----------



## mrfoxwily (Sep 29, 2011)

:3
YIM : MrfoxWily
Skype: Fox_mccloud527


----------



## Rowan5834 (Oct 2, 2011)

OK I'll post it here:
Are you a gay/bi young furry? Any gay/bi young furries out there? (Young as is 13-my age 16) If so add me on skype: rowan5834


----------



## Neuron (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm bored and lazy and procrastinating come talk to me! :V My IMs are:
msn: lacusdelta@hotmail.com
yahoo: lacusdelta@yahoo.com
AIM: lacuscorgi

But no yiff-yaffy stuff.


----------



## PippinTheFox (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine is PippinTheFox. I'll talk whenever possible. Which I get on about every day. So yeah.


----------



## T j k (Oct 7, 2011)

My skype is in my profile. Don't wanna post it here since I'm paranoid and don't think my tinfoil hate will stop google from searching this. d:

By the way, is there a Skype group for FAF?


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Oct 7, 2011)

Skype - Trinity Twiztid
Yahoo - Befoul_linkin

I rarely know any furs anymore =[


----------



## Mitch_The_Otter (Oct 12, 2011)

Mitch_The_Otter@hotmail.com

I like canids


----------



## ZerX (Oct 17, 2011)

Skype marko.tosevski
MSN marko.tosevski@gmail.com (yup that's my real name)
Male, 24 years old, advanced English skills, a bit geeky, talkative,..
I'm  interested in talking with different people. My interests are:  computers & technology,chit chating, history, talking about current  events happening in the world, animals (I have a Labrador), also I like  meeting/talking with new people...   .  
I'm not a furry. I'm interested if  someone will talk with me considering that I'm not a furry. I'm prepared  to talk with anyone that isn't a asshole or a retard.


----------



## Elim Garak (Oct 17, 2011)

_Post removed at the request of the user._


----------



## Alisbet (Oct 18, 2011)

Skype: alisbet1

PSN (if anyone's interested): Alisbet


----------



## Gremlin (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't really use anything besides steam and skype, I enjoy conversations, but relatively shy on starting them
>.<

Steam = Zhgremlin
Skype = Zhgremlin


----------



## Mr. Warper (Oct 26, 2011)

Yahoo IM- OmniWarper


----------



## VampiricPadraig (Nov 3, 2011)

AIM - VampiricPadraig
MSN - spitfires_10000@yahoo.ie (Just...don't ask)
Skype - VampiircPadraig


----------



## DKitty (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok...my honey bun's going on vacation for two weeks to Hilton Head Island, SC, & with rare cell phone signal around there that means slim to none chance of texts coming from him during that time. 

Since I don't have irl friends, might as well keep myself occupied online.

Google Talk: x0d.kitty0x@gmail.com

That's the only IM I have. I am online frequently; if you want to addeth, send me a PM here with screen name first so I will know it`s you.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 25, 2011)

Uhm... Well, I'm always on wsn so here it is: weirdspring@hotmail.com evenwheni'mhorribleatbreakingtheiceipromiseiwilltrymybestsosorryifisoundboringit'snotmyintention.


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd like to talk to people here on the forums.  I'm a bit shy about going to a profile and just asking.  Afraid I'll get a "NEWFAG!  AUGH, GET AWAY FROM ME!" message.  I have MSN, AIM and Yahoo.  Note me if you want them.  And please no creepy types.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Skype-james.wenthe


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

coltcarlton45.

add me on skype fuzzies


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 27, 2011)

Because it's been a while:

AIM: radiatorsoap
YIM: cocoabananer
Skype: sodom_owl_la_toes

I'm on AIM the most and Skype the least though I do love voice chats.


----------



## Saria48 (Nov 27, 2011)

So, skype may be the new msn.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 29, 2011)

I am on skype right now if anyone wants to talk.

james.wenthe


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm new to the site, so I doubt many are interested in that kind of information from me.  But, I suppose if you are, I'm willing to give it to anyone who asks. :l


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Kapherdel said:


> I'm new to the site, so I doubt many are interested in that kind of information from me.  But, I suppose if you are, I'm willing to give it to anyone who asks. :l



Add me on skype. james.wenthe


----------



## Neuron (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay so I finally, finally got skype for my furry identity.

You can add me at Lacus.Delta and my list is rather empty at the moment.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 5, 2011)

Lacus said:


> Okay so I finally, finally got skype for my furry identity.
> 
> You can add me at Lacus.Delta and my list is rather empty at the moment.



I will be glad to add you. :v


----------



## HuskyWusky (Dec 5, 2011)

My Skype name is Husky_Wusky feel free to add me


----------



## ZerX (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm terribly bored. anyone wanna chat?
msn marko.tosevski@gmail.com
skype marko.tosevski


----------



## Chupaflor (Dec 21, 2011)

Aim is cheshirecatti Im bored and lonely :< come huggle meh


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm always on if anyone wants to talk. YIM : mrfoxwily
Skype: fox_mccloud527 (sigh)


----------



## Aurus ARK-III (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't remember if I posted here already (probably not).
MSN: omegaluxguardian@hotmail.com

I do have skype but I never use it (no reason to use).


----------



## Neonagon (Dec 30, 2011)

Add me! I'm always looking to make new friends~ =]

MSN: fluorodino@live.com


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2012)

Edited mine. No longer use many of my old ones.
For those who want to catch up:
*AIM: ravenclawrox92@aol.com*
GoogleChat: haroldthesquirrel@gmail.com
In bold I use the most. This year I'll make sure I'm on AIM every weekday from roughly 1:45 pm to 4:00 pm EST. Weekend days vary. I may be on a few times or not at all.


----------



## FluffyKitteh (Jan 4, 2012)

Chat chat chat!
MSN: squeaky_pika@yahoo.com
Just tell me that you're from FA, I've had a random porn spam-bot add me before. Not fun. So yea. I is bored! ^^


----------



## xzombiewolfx (Jan 5, 2012)

would love to chat im on yahoo all the time xzombiewolfx hit me up


----------



## Astro_Ferret (Jan 10, 2012)

Eh. Why not. I'm up for making some new friends.

astro_ferret@live.com

:3


----------



## michiyoLove (Jan 10, 2012)

MSN: ich.liebe.mein.vogel@hotmail.com
Skype: kyllia.the.cat

I don't use skype that much and I'm on MSN all the time, except when I'm at school


----------



## Terrapin (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm always up for a good conversation. No yiffy roleplay stuff please. AIM: Ayashii SakanaSorry, no Skype on this computer. Also, forgive my on-and-off behavior, I have really bad connection where I'm living right now =\


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind, if anyone feels like chatting, I guess. It's almost like having friends, or so I've heard. Confused little newbie kitten going  at everything, be nice if I could talk to someone that feels the same way about all this.
Well, maybe not quite, but I am new at this and unsure what to do. And bored, most importantly, two weeks off university and nothing much to do.

AIM-EvilTigerKitten, YIM-Kitutal, if I'm online and marked available (about 16 hours a day) I'm free to talk.

(also I should say I'm not very good at sending people messages yet, I don't like the thought I might be interrupting them, or bothering them when they don't want to talk to me.)


----------



## Recel (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, what the hell. After all this time I guess I could really add a  way to find me... if he need would ever arise some day after an  apocalypse.

You can usually find me on Steam: nemtudommit

Just send a note or something here beforehand, so I'll know who it is.


----------



## Veraan (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm on Skype quite a bit if anyone wants to talk ^^ Just click my profile and it's in there.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm fucking bored. if someone is up for talking.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jan 24, 2012)

I have no idea why I'm doing this and I'm going to regret it, but... My info is to the left. If you contact me, explain who you are and why.

I reserve the right to block the hell out of anyone who is simply annoying and awful =3 For the simple reason that I am not an incredibly patient person, and I would like to preserve my sanity.


----------



## Daggerjaw Bloodwolf (Jan 25, 2012)

I have msn... It is daggerjaw15@gmail.com.. feel free too chat with me , just tell me who you are when you say hello


----------



## FlareTheDragon (Jan 26, 2012)

feel free to add me guys and gals!
Just let me know where you added me from =)

my yim is 'flarethedragon'
msn is 'xo_dingo@hotmail.com''

and my FA is '/user/flarethedragon'


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm totally down for people to talk to. Info is to the left, because for whatever godforsaken reason I cannot remember it off the top of my head. 
I promise I'll doodle something really crappy but heartfelt for you if you chat me up or summin'.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 8, 2012)

If any of you want to talk to someone who keeps slightly irregular hours and has conversations that eventually lead to pirate impressions, I'm right here.
I also offer tea and (dare I say it?) some form of roleplaying.

Only on skype though, check my profile.
And tell me you're from here.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 12, 2012)

It's probably best to edit this in,

*Skype:* tanukipanooki


----------



## Khei (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm mostly only on YIM as rwkhei

You can also add me via 3DS Friend code : 3265 5223 3953


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 21, 2012)

You see that little skype icon on the lower left? Yeah, click that if you wish to chat. Not that I'm starved for it. It's 4:18 AM. Why am I posting this here? Who knows, I'm bored as hell, may as well.


----------



## Sonlir (Feb 21, 2012)

Feel free to message me at any time for any reason *any reason*


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 8, 2012)

I like dah skype stuffz:
jayyo2yo
(Haru_ray)


----------



## Goronian (Mar 9, 2012)

Feh, might as well post here as well.

You can find me almost anywhere. Mostly, I use ICQ, but since I have Trillian, you can use other half a dozen services, as well.

Yahoo - Goronian
Gtalk - Goronian@gmail.com
ICQ - 624622166
Skype - Goronian

I live in Russia, so I might not be online much at the same time, as you guys. But I'm pretty talkative and willing to chat. Need to polish my English skills, anyway.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 11, 2012)

Im bored, so if you wanna add me on skype feel free to contact me. 

Skype:Crusadermike


----------



## RedArmyHusky (Mar 13, 2012)

hi feel free to add me, i am always up for a nice chat about almost anything n.n... except yiff >.>

Skype: pinknosehuskypup
IM: redarmyhusky@... gmail.com, hotmail.com, yahoo.com

Give me a heads up in a PM here cause sometimes when someone adds me it won't show up XP

WARNING FOR SKYPE (english is not my native language but i have been studying english for a long time now so i just need to practice speaking it with someone x3.)

btw my laptop is running ubuntu and the IM software i was using is not compatible with this OS so i am not online that often anymore... that and college XP


----------



## jessie_Snowpaws (Mar 13, 2012)

Well if you drop me a message im sure we could chatter some.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 20, 2012)

There should be a large skype group, just sayin, I am in some others that are huge but not furry related.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 24, 2012)

Skype: Kijhavoz2

^ I didn't post it last time, meh I will now.


----------



## Rifter (Mar 27, 2012)

Just a bored fox out to meet a few new faces, figure it can't hurt to  share my information here. I'm pretty much always up to chat or play a  round of something, so don't be bashful!  Unless you consider blowjobs  an acceptable form of introduction, in which case maybe be a little  bashful.

AIM: Rifter Dask
MSN: Rifter_Dask@hotmail.com
Steam: Hobo Siege


----------



## Kaoru_Kagomura (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi! you can add me...im free anytime

Skype:Kaoru_Kagomura
AIM:KaoruKagomura


----------



## Viridis (Apr 9, 2012)

If you wish, I'm usually available on Skype, or you can also find me on google+.

Skype: viridis.coyote

Google+: Viridis Coyote

Oh, and Twitter, although I hardly ever send out tweets.

Twitter: @viridiscoyote


----------



## Lizzah (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey guys! I just recently signed up on this site, both on FA and FAF and I was wondering if there are any people here who are interested in adult-oriented furry roleplay or chat sex, or can point me in the right direction. I'd rather you do it without any "Omg, gettafuckouttamyface you perv!"-attitude. I'd just like to know if there are any people like myself here or if I need to go look somewhere else, because I really need to find other people that are interested in this. I am on my own as it is right now.

Pre-thanks!


----------



## Spatel (Apr 9, 2012)

furnet IRC is the place to go

the main channel on furnet is pg-13 but there are other channels. register an irc account, get a client, and you can look up which channels have that.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Apr 10, 2012)

Gabberwarrior087@hotmail.com is my msn thing and e-mail. i haven't used AIM in years and probably will continue not to maybe. not much an online chatter.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 10, 2012)

*MSN:* jameswenthe@yahoo.com*AIM:* Dragonfurry123@aol.com*Yahoo:* jameswenthe*Skype:* james.wenthe


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 22, 2012)

I just got an AIM, my screen name is "Treacle Fox".
It would be good to have more people to talk to.


----------



## Hauni (May 4, 2012)

Hello everyone ! Here is my adress : furryhauni@live.fr

I need to speak english because my english is so bad -_- !


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 4, 2012)

AIM: Kluuvdar
Skype: Philthecrusader

Relevant


----------



## ZerX (May 4, 2012)

I'm fucking bored.
if anyone wants to talk.
<<<<


----------



## DaedolonX (May 5, 2012)

My skype SN is XenDaedolon and I'm on right now, With someone from Greece. :3

AIM is Mazzi85


----------



## Cocobanana (May 6, 2012)

I'm gay with a weird/dark sense of humor and an appreciation for cuddles and rp type stuff, sex and no sex alike. Huge lover of music and movies and anime and all things televised for the most part. If this interests you feel free to add me and tell me where you got my contact info from.

AIM: radiatorsoap
Skype: sodom_owl_la_toes


----------



## Keturah (May 10, 2012)

AIM: keturah@fursona.org
MSN: keturah@fursona.org

anyone can add :3


----------



## Aetius (May 20, 2012)

Skype:Crusadermike

Im bored, so there is my skype.


----------



## Neuron (May 24, 2012)

*MSN:*lacusdelta@hotmail.com*AIM:*LacusCorgi*Yahoo:*LacusDelta@yahoo.com
*Skype:*Lacus.Delta


----------



## CarmineChimera (May 30, 2012)

I posted my Skype a few years ago, but I'll post it again because I'm looking for some Rp buddies. Carminechimera is my Skype handle.


----------



## Natheren (May 31, 2012)

I'm looking to meet new people so if anyone is up for chatting you can get me on either Skype: Natheren or MSN: natheren@gmail.com
If you'd prefer to use notes on FA that's fine to. I do have AIM but I am rarely on it. AIM: Natheren


----------



## Amador_Reuki (Jun 9, 2012)

..... o-o i can feel the love....


----------



## Sksjdkdk (Jun 11, 2012)

Add me on skype: Vampirebi1


----------



## ZerX (Jun 11, 2012)

Meh I'm bored if anyone is up for talking u can contact me


----------



## Lejonet731 (Jun 11, 2012)

Facebook: /TheHypocriteIsBlack
Skype: Lejonet731
Twitter: Lejonet731
MSN: serenityx666@hotmail.com

Others
Live GT: Lejonet731
and, vampirefreaks: Lejonet
D.A: L-e-j-o-n-e-t


----------



## DanyWolf (Jun 17, 2012)

MSN: halo_eve_rock@hotmail.com
Skype: DanyROCK15
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/danielignacio.oliverfernandez?ref=tn_tnmn
And i think, that is all


----------



## Ruia (Jun 18, 2012)

-Throws paw up- Socalization!
Skype name is Myrithil. I'm quite the chatter


----------



## DKitty (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a YIM currently & gathering up Skype names for when I get on a actual computer & register my own Skype name.

Um...note me if you want my YIM. I don't like to give it out publicly.


----------



## Namba (Jun 20, 2012)

If you want to talk, message me for my Skype name.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a skype and an AIM, looking to find some furs to chat with. Just any subject in general will do, I'm not particular. Bonus points if you're from Ohio!

AIM: evFox
Skype: ask and ye shall recieve.


----------



## HillyRoars (Jun 25, 2012)

Feel free to add me on skype guys I would love to have some random chats and meet new people!

Skype: thegreenlioness


----------



## kytris (Jul 1, 2012)

My MSN is kytrisdog@gmail.com  add me.


----------



## RedArmyHusky (Jul 10, 2012)

let's try this one more time. 

I am really bored. I wanna chat with someone about anything. It can be furry or non-furry related. NO RP's. I am most of the time online. I am really really friendly. I give really good advice when needed. Engineering student, 20 years old... anything else you wanna know about me just ask.

MSN: redarmyhusky@hotmail.com
gmail: redarmyhusky@gmail.com
yahoo:  ^^^@yahoo.com
skype: pinknosehuskypup


----------



## rafacarrilho (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm ALWAYS up for a nice chat with someone, contacts are in my profile ^^


----------



## GrandmasterCee (Jul 12, 2012)

9 times out of 10, I'll be at the computer (sad I know eh) so if you'd ever like a chat, feel free to drop me a friend request on any of the below.

Skype - GrandmasterCee
Xbox Live - GrandmasterCee
Steam - GrandmasterCee (notice a pattern here?)
MSN - big.cee@hotmail.co.uk

I also do quite a bit of gaming, for the time being it's been Battlefield 3 so if you ever fancy a game, hit me up!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 23, 2012)

   

MSN*:* 
jameswenthe@yahoo.com


AIM: 
 
Dragonfurry123@aol.com


Yahoo: 
 
jameswenthe


Skype: james.wenthe

Just to repost.


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

My MSN is cynicalrise@live.com, feel free to add me.


----------



## ProjectCrash (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine is thephoenixr0ars on AIM. Also, there's always YIM, which is heyitsmac@rocketmail.com.
My AIM is up, if I'm on my laptop, which is a lot. The YIM, not so much.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 27, 2012)

I have more chat stuff now, click the links in my profile. C:


----------



## Aidanh2000 (Jul 30, 2012)

My skype is aidan12322, and my steam is CÃ¸á¹‰ÏƒÏ…Ã¯á¹¡Ï„Î±á¸‹Ã¸r.


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm here. So, I suppose that you can add me on one of three things.
Skype - Lurkingmuse
Yahoo - WhimsicalSage
MSN - Terumei@hotmail.com

And if y'er gonna add me, be sure t'like... talk to me. ;~; All the genders are allowed, I'll just fli- cough. Males make me derp? And females are friends fo-ebah.


----------



## Troi Catsky (Aug 10, 2012)

so hi im here to chat ^^


----------



## Slaton (Sep 9, 2012)

MSN mainly for me. Speedy452@hotmail.co.uk - Ill have a chat to anyone me  But would be cool to get to know more people from the U.K.

Skype not on often but is speedysnc


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 9, 2012)

I am trent.cat1, give me a message if you want to talk!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 11, 2012)

New MSN -
tjmunkboy@hotmail.com
- also my RP email. Feel free to just chat though.


----------



## Crowlet (Sep 18, 2012)

my aim: [  ]

Let's chat it up


----------



## CalebShaw (Sep 18, 2012)

I am up for a chat think my msn and skype are both on my profile.


----------



## Haruka (Sep 20, 2012)

MSN doesn't always work (thanks Apple *thumbs up*)

Skype is always open for a chat. Just say "FAF"

Can also be hunted on FurNet under 'Haruka'. See #ozfurs chatroom


----------



## fishie (Oct 8, 2012)

My skype is msplendens, I don't really use anything else to chat. Feel free to add me.


----------



## badlands (Oct 13, 2012)

bad1ands   on skype just thought I'd stick it up here


----------



## Chips (Oct 14, 2012)

McSterv on the Skypes if anyone's up for idle banter or something :3


----------



## FluffyPengy (Nov 2, 2012)

Skype: Fluffypengy
*coughs* Where's uh....Gmail?  Did I miss something?  *checks* I don't think live messenger accepts gmail, gmail has chat too you know!

Gmail: ipenguiny@gmail.com

Feel free to message anytime, I don't bite ^.^


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 4, 2012)

Windows Live Messenger is Hasteyslowly123@hotmail.com

I don't think I ever noticed this thread before...


----------



## Mehru (Nov 4, 2012)

Skype: furhamster

WLM/MSN: gaara9999@yahoo.com
Because Naruto was cool when I was like, 8.

I'll happily talk to anyone.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 4, 2012)

Skype: foxecality. I have an open door policy! ^^


----------



## Magick (Nov 9, 2012)

Skype: Shyfox_21

Trying to be a bit more social, I'm always up for a friendly chat.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2012)

AIM: Kit Ruppell

Expanding my contacts list outside of my immediate circle of friends sounds nice.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 9, 2012)

Skype ; razor.from.kc

 Got the account like 5 years ago.... soooo old. lol   

Just re-downloaded it and im looking to see some of you on there!


----------



## Anubite (Nov 9, 2012)

Skype, well I don't mind adding new people.

.general.stubbs. message me on the forum if you add me though, makes it Easier to tell who you are.


----------



## Percy (Nov 9, 2012)

My skype is SchrodingersCatIsAZombie. You can also check under my info there, of course. xP
Feel free to chat with me if you'd like.


----------



## mmanm (Nov 17, 2012)

Heck, I'm open to chat with new people.  James.Brant22
Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 20, 2012)

carboy112 - I made the account like ages ago.

Don't be shy, everyfur is welcome to add me.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 26, 2012)

YIM: Befoul_linkin 

I've had this account forever and I deleted a lot of people because most of them disappeared and I don't have many contacts anymore.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't be a stranger!
Skype: dr.slaymaster

Old XBL gamertag (never use anymore) DHG Dr Boosh MD   (like I said never use)

You are all welcome to add me 
I mainly play PC (Gmod, APB: Reloaded, TF2)


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 31, 2012)

Update: 

YIM: befoul_linkin
Steam: trinitytwiztid
Skype: trinitytwiztid
PS3: TrinityWolfess
League of Legends: TrinityWolfess

I'm usually always on my phone and so if you'd like my number please send a message. I've love to talk to some new furiends ^_^


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 1, 2013)

I only really have a Skype...
here it is Robynthewolf
Talking to a bunch a furries would be awesome! 
As I'm very new to the community/fan base, although I've always kinda been a furry


----------



## RiverSong (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm on Skype as bass_slayer91


----------



## Dubkinz (Jan 8, 2013)

My Skype should be Dubkinz, add me. I so lonely ;-;


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 9, 2013)

Skype: nickfrz17


----------



## burakki (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmm I don't think i actually put anything up yet.

Skype: b-sandalius-d


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 9, 2013)

Skype: rflcymbal13
I'll talk to anyone, so just send me a message


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 11, 2013)

I recently just got a skype account.
Skype: TablesideNote6
I use this username on almost everything I use.
Right now, I don't use skype, so you can add me if you want to. Just let me know you're from FAF so I don't just think a random stranger is trying to call me.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 11, 2013)

Skype - Raptros155. Add me whenever you like, just add your FAF name in the contact request so I know who you are.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 17, 2013)

Skype is live:tjmunkboy. Don't expect me doing any voice/video calls though.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jan 21, 2013)

Skype: KodiFrost, feel free to add me.


----------



## Maru (Jan 22, 2013)

Skype: furrtigra
AIM: VivicArin

 Feel free to chat at me. Nothing wrong with more people to talk to. 

 ..Just make sure to make a mention that you're from FAF, or I'll most likely autoblock. It's an automated response I've acquired towards spambots.


----------



## Nashida (Jan 22, 2013)

Skype:Nashida226
AIM: drcubesnashida

Skype's on more often than AIM as of late, so if you really want to chat that one will be your best bet. As others have said just make sure you mention your FAF name (or FA name) so I know it's you and not some random creep-caller.


----------



## Miles-za (Jan 24, 2013)

I know i'm supposed to give my contact info on this thread but I won't.

Why? Because of spam bots. Really, only this. I gave my email informally to people before and now my hotmail/MSN Messenger is flooded by spam/ad bots/porn.

However I won't say no to any fur who want to talk through Skype or MSN, just send me a PM and I will gladly respond with my contact info. It's just that I don't give away my info on forums like that for the world to see anymore.


----------



## Faulk Gough (Jan 28, 2013)

another name to add to your skype account.  faulk.gough   I'm on most evenings, and always looking for folks to talk to.  I'm not super furry, so, don't expect awesome from me, I just like talking to folks.


----------



## Cassiden (Jan 30, 2013)

Skype: Scooter79rs
MSN: Scooter79rs@ gmail.com


I'm always up for a friendly chat :3


----------



## Plantar (Feb 2, 2013)

Skype is starfox260, I'm always looking for people to converse with. :3


----------



## LilithFray (Feb 6, 2013)

Skype: RawrAzura


----------



## 905 (Feb 7, 2013)

Skype: jch905

I'm on quite often, and usually very late so feel free to poke at me if you want to chat. I'm more then happy to meet and talk with new people.


----------



## Tiives (Feb 10, 2013)

Skype: ...
Let's chat, guys. I don't bite. Unless you ask. :3c

EDIT: You know, never mind. Perhaps not now.


----------



## Anton the Fox (Mar 12, 2013)

Skype: Anton the Fox
Steam: either Anton the Fox or [FUR] Fox

Feel free if you want to keep in touch!


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 12, 2013)

Skype: ZanonIsATiger (click on my profile) :>
Feel free to add me, even for random chats :>


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Mar 14, 2013)

Skype: Ziggy-Zerda

Always down for a good chat when I'm not busy :3


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 21, 2013)

rheumatism-balto

Apparently MSN messenger is gonna bite the dust or something so I had to switch over to Skype.  Add me if you like to chat.


----------



## Magick (Mar 22, 2013)

Skype: shyfox_21 

Always up for some friendly chatting and such ^^


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 22, 2013)

Yahoo: Nashana_sepuna

Feel free to add!


----------



## Acrasial (Mar 23, 2013)

*Skype: *_Acrasial.                                                  _*Steam: *__acrasial_
_
_I have about four to seven contacts on each, it's pretty low. I've had em both for years and I think it'll be cool to actually use them frequently.
_
Add me, I'm on constantly and I'm a quick responder​


----------



## stegosaurusxrex (Mar 23, 2013)

My Skype is mimonol20, if anybody wants to chat!


----------



## Adoram (Mar 23, 2013)

Skype: geckomaster62

I'm up for discussion about furry and pretty much anything nerdy (Tech, Games, D&D)


----------



## Bluey (Mar 24, 2013)

Skype: Blue2volf
Add if you wanna have a friend around.
Warhammer 40k lover and miniaturist


----------



## Kiki~ (Mar 28, 2013)

Skypee; kikiskelllyjones (3L's)


----------



## Krieger (Mar 28, 2013)

skype: Die.Krieger
Usually on later in the day, always willing to chat


----------



## Misstoxin (Mar 29, 2013)

Skype: Sinunpedazo
I'm online a lot when I'm home, but tend to be gone every other week for work. I like to talk about art things and share ideas  I have a lot of different interests and like meeting new people.


----------



## Xiz (Mar 30, 2013)

skype: vincent.delatorre (colorado) 

Would love to chat with whoever


----------



## Smackhound (Mar 30, 2013)

Yahoo:
TheSmackhound


----------



## badlands (Mar 31, 2013)

skype: bad1ands

always have it running in the background when i'm at the computer, and i'm not as grumpy as i seem on here


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 6, 2013)

My Skype is nonconformistwriter...and I'm quite crazy and also-a-big-train-wreck-most-of-the-time-because-family-issues, but I'm not as awkward there as I am on here...*narrows eyebrows* TALK TO MEEEE~~~~


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've posted in here before, but I didn't include my Skype name. And now I'm going to.

It's blue_streak_98.
My AIM is still evFox for those who are interested.


----------



## Vant Talon (Apr 9, 2013)

skype: istoleyoursandwich

I'm actually looking for a group with other artist, if anyone knows of such a group, please contact me and let me know if I could get an invite ^^


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 11, 2013)

Skype is deployingcombatdrone, should anyone be interested.  I'm usually on through the day.


----------



## Miku_Kitty (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi! Feel free to skype me!!!


----------



## rhansen23 (Apr 28, 2013)

rhansen23 is my skype name. Feel free to chat me up! I have a random schedule because I'm military, but if you hit me up I'll get back to you


----------



## CatterHatter (May 5, 2013)

Catter (Deslucin) here! Hey, what's up?
I've posted here before, but just updating to let people know I'm still interested in finding new people to talk to, and hopefully make more furry friends.
So far I talk to lutefisk and daire301 from FA. I'd like to have more people to chat with!

I'm a good listener so long as it is not insulting to me or hateful to others. I'm very easy going.
I *do not want* to cyber/yiff whatever. I'm taken and I think cyber is stupid. Yiff... I don't even know how to address that. 
I *will* talk about sex/porn/fetish as a topic though so don't worry about getting personal.
I *love* to share art I'm working on and talking to other artists, but being an artist is not a requirement.
I stay up *late,* and that's the best time for me to chat, so night owls are definitely welcome!

AIM: catterhatterman
Skype: catterhatter
Add me if you like. Let me know you're from FA. Thank you :wink:


----------



## stegosaurusxrex (May 8, 2013)

I'm can't sleep, so I'm open for Skype conversations, if anybody's interested.

Mimonol20 here.


----------



## danes (May 9, 2013)

I'm new here and need a some new RP partners, preferably Assassin's Creed and TF likers. My Skype is va-fangool, but the name changes a lot for RPs.


----------



## ExistentialNihilism (May 18, 2013)

My thingamabober SKYPE name is the screen name I'm currently using ExistentialNihilism xD

Don't add me though unless you talk a hell of a lot XD


----------



## Thaistick421 (May 18, 2013)

Thaistick421@yahoo.com

Yes, I can talk. Especially if I had a mic but I don't.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 20, 2013)

Skype: sweetheartz211...yeah, I know, I'm really creative :V


----------



## TricksterF (May 21, 2013)

I use skype but i forgot my password and long story short it wouldn't let me change it so i made a new one
gatty_gt
add me if you want, I'd talk about pretty much everything... if I knew about it, but no vid chats i have no camera. :3


----------



## freerider (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll chat with people, I'm on a lot, yeah

I don't do sexual stuff.
I will voice chat with you.
I stay up late sometimes.

freerider8292


----------



## Bacent (Jun 7, 2013)

My skype is BacentRekkes. I'm always up to RP (within reason) and mic chat. Love talking about weird stuff and RPGs. Just put something like 'FA forums' if any of ya'll add me


----------



## Justthedoctor (Jun 11, 2013)

I would be interested in chatting over Skype, yes. You can reach me as "Panther.Ax".

If you send a contact request, inform me you are from FurAffinity and that I don't know you, and please link me your user page or something.


----------



## CedricSweetwater (Jul 3, 2013)

Really looking to meet just about anyone. Hit me up if you want to talk about cool music, game, movies or anything really!
Skype: Keenank93
Steam: Kingdingus


----------



## Anwen Fennec (Jul 11, 2013)

I have two specific furry-related accounts: 

Skype: thefennecfoxie
Yahoo: answenfennec

I'm available to chat often, so if you are interested just hit me up!


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 29, 2013)

MSN/Skype: neonpoi@outlook.com
AIM: neon.journey

I looove talking about anything, especially cool stuff like social psychology, poi spinning, books, video games, or other things.


----------



## fonduemaster (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd prefer it if we talked via PM and if we get along, I might give you my skype name.


----------



## Ruckus (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm new and I'd like to make some friends! Hit me up on Skype, the name is RowdyRuckusRoo. Can't Voice or Video Chat though, and mostly just looking to talk about anything.


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 6, 2013)

My Skype is squekerpig and i would love some adds since i get lonely n shizzle


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 17, 2013)

My skype is oinsanity_

don't add me, I'm a very boring person.


----------



## Chrome (Aug 25, 2013)

My Skype name is magick239. Add me if you want.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 26, 2013)

Skype: Hydroscillate.


----------



## Lisko (Oct 8, 2013)

Liskoturri on Skype. I'm in Europe so beware of odd hours. No dick pix on first date pls.


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Oct 18, 2013)

I talk on Skypu, more often than not, my handle there is *lurkingmuse. *â€‹I posted up here before, yes - I think I did. Maybe. Don't really use the forums that much. 

Do I RP? Mnnnhn.
Am I spontaneous? Mnnhn.
Can I hold legitimate conversation spanning across several subjects including sex because I guess that's important-? Yes. 

But I also get horribly busy sometimes. Chances are, if you send a request I'll accept it with no problem.


----------



## Muffle (Oct 19, 2013)

My skype is Alison.staul (tallahassee) 

Im an active artist and i would love people to critique my WIPS for me and talk about just whatever :3

Heres my page (not sure if this is allowed) http://www.furaffinity.net/user/muffle/


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll add my Skype 
sketchy-pony


----------



## TongueImpaler (Oct 25, 2013)

Talkative Furry on skype Would be Nice c: My Is Zeldiac or Tongueimpaler, From Finland! Feel free to add


----------



## LilSprite (Oct 28, 2013)

Guess people can add me


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

yeah k.

(Though I don't want 'Ron McFlorbes' popping up. I'd kinda like to be prewarned who is adding me k)


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm new, it'd be cool to add people. My Skype username is on my profile if anyone wants to.

Edit: Okay so it's actually there now. I forgot to put it on there earlier.

Edit again: There's really no reason I can't put it here. flamingjesusguy


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't bother to add anyone to my Skype directly at the moment, so...

Skype name:  Luke296296


----------



## Dover (Nov 12, 2013)

Go ahead and add me, I'd love to chat with you furs!


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Skype account has been getting pretty lonely, so anyone who wants to chat is welcome really. Skype is in profile


----------



## dukeydk (Nov 14, 2013)

I am usually bored with barely anyone to talk to so in case anyone wants to chat, my skype is in my profile


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 14, 2013)

janos.audron5 It's not on my profile because I want it a couple clicks away ^^ Feel free though.


----------



## HallowLight (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm mostly on my skype if anyone wants to talk. the skype is in my profile


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

It's been a while since I've been here, and I suck with talking to people, but why not. Skype is in my profile, and under the avatar.


----------



## Milo (Nov 14, 2013)

well there's a general furry chat room I'm in on skype. it has everything furries need. hugging-transitioning-into-sex, in 1 minute flat.


----------



## Dover (Nov 14, 2013)

Milo said:


> well there's a general furry chat room I'm in on skype. it has everything furries need. hugging-transitioning-into-sex, in 1 minute flat.



cause we need more of that.


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 14, 2013)

Milo said:


> well there's a general furry chat room I'm in on skype. it has everything furries need. hugging-transitioning-into-sex, in 1 minute flat.



Yeaaah, no thanks.


----------



## Milo (Nov 14, 2013)

guys, guys, I'm only kidding. 

I think the sex talk is supposed to be ironic now that I think about it... I hope


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

Milo said:


> guys, guys, I'm only kidding.
> 
> I think the sex talk is supposed to be ironic now that I think about it... I hope



Irony and sarcasm has a tendency of going over people's heads sometimes.


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 15, 2013)

Issue is those kinds of chats actually exist. I should know, I got caught up in one once. Of course I didn't know it was going to be one of THOSE chats until I was already scarred for life.


----------



## Starmony (Nov 18, 2013)

Always on Skype c: Feel free to add. Warning: I tell bad jokes.
username is parfaitprincess


----------



## Rat Balls (Nov 28, 2013)

i'm on skype and invis almost 24/7. shoot me a message and i will respond when able
belovedcaradoc

i may come off as intimidating or bitchy maybe but i am literally just a small nervous baby and a big dork fueled entirely by bad puns


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 29, 2013)

This entire time I've been on the site, I haven't actually posted on here yet. Heh.
So, anyone can feel free to add me if they want by pressing the little icon to the left of me. I'm online a lot, as I also use Skype on my phone and iPad.


----------



## sinhara (Nov 29, 2013)

Ello! New on the forums here but feel free to add me on skype! naykanthro
I'm friendly to talk to I guess. Not amazingly social... dare I say I'm a good confidante?


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 1, 2013)

If anyone cares to add me, feel free.


----------



## bigjon (Dec 27, 2013)

OK, call me a noob but I have no idea how to add my skype to my contact info. There just isn't any button.


----------



## gwenlynnova (Dec 28, 2013)

Feel free to add me on Skype, it's on my profile, but if you're lazy then it's shinichiko. I'm almost always online ^^


----------



## Gradiusgadwin (Jan 8, 2014)

You can check my Yahoo Messenger and Skype ID at my profile. My kik ID is gradiusgadwin. And my F-list profile is this:
https://www.f-list.net/c/gadwin


----------



## Pepe le Chew (Feb 8, 2014)

Likewise, for anyone who wants to add me, they're more than welcome.


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 18, 2014)

Huh. I must have forgot to post in this thread when I first joined.

Well then.


My skype is Yunhibiki. Have at it, if you want.


----------



## KAS3519 (Mar 1, 2014)

I thought I posted here, but apparently not...

kas3519


----------



## Weiss (Mar 10, 2014)

I already feel bad for the OP. Sounds like they have had to repeat themselves on a regular basis.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Mar 14, 2014)

Sure, why not.

Skype: Forvess

Knock yourselves out.


----------



## Hooky (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm fine with speaking to people using Skype. Although, house rules  apply (i.e. don't be too creepy and awkward. That's my job :V).
I'll  probably be busy with schoolwork a lot of the time; however, I will try  to get around to talking to people. Unless they're annoying.
I'm willing to listen to problems (within reason) or just talk. 



Singularity said:


> I'm kinda shy, and not so great at actually finding things to talk about, but I'd also kinda like to meet new people.  My AIM is in my profile. If you want to chat on something else, give me a damn good reason to make a new chat account. :V


Well... A lot of people use Skype over AIM nowadays - at least I think so - and it's in a nice shade of blue :V .

Skype Username: nullspeaks


----------



## Weiss (Mar 14, 2014)

Since everbody else is doing it...
Facebook: https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/deus.e.machina.359
Skype: obsius.barghest
Feel free to add me. I try my best to talk...


----------



## Xevvy (Mar 30, 2014)

Welp, recently just re-added my Skype to my profile so if anybody feels like chatting, add me. 

Especially if you're from New Zealand. Would love to hear from other kiwi-furs.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh yeah, I kinda forgot 'bout this thread. If anyone wants to hear my sweet, sexy French (and slighly British) voice, or see my annoying jokes, there is one Skype id you need to enter : issunred. I'm available pretty much anytime (except when it is super late, because otherwise I'd become a real zombie, which would... Suck, I guess...


----------



## VermilionDeLuna (Mar 30, 2014)

My skype info is Parker.usmc. I'm pretty much always around unless I'm at work or off doing...whatever it is I decide to do...or sleeping.


----------



## KipperKay (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm always open for chatting. Skype's the best way to contact me. Just don't be creepy, I probably would block you if you creeped me out. I also don't do ERP or anything sexual. So don't ask please. I will however, gladly voice chat and talk for hours with you 

So, feel free to add me: shinichiko


----------



## Darlem (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey everyone been a while since I've been here, but looking to reconnect with you jerks. I'm awake at odd hours, but then, welcome to the internet huh? Anyways, send me a message and I'd love to chat wif u!


----------



## Copycat (Apr 21, 2014)

I really want to post my skype but some of my friends have been known to... For whatever reason, stalk and google my information to try and find my accounts on various websites. I could care less for being traced, it's more just that I don't like being intruded on. 

Skype is on whenever im online, and always open for a chat. Thing is I cant always voice and video chat soooo...yeah. Gotta make set times and stuff, sorry for the hassle.

If anyone would like to add me, just ask and I'll PM you/you can PM me ^^ I'd just rather not post it publically because some people from irl reaaaally like to google me :I


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm not on Skype, but if anyone has a Yahoo! email, we can speak over Messenger. I'm 'hobsylwin@yahoo.com'.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

I gots no adds lol.


----------



## Orvayn (Apr 25, 2014)

Skype is Orvayn.  Occasionally I write stories or compose/play music or fail at video games.

I do physics for a living.  Add me and force me to talk about things that aren't physics.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 25, 2014)

New skype!
Lucius.Savage


----------



## Thedrake (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, hello. My skype is thedrake.thedragon.
I mostly play videos games (I also enjoy board games, but harder to play online), and I'm looking to make a little group of friends.


----------



## RedDagger (Apr 28, 2014)

r3dd4gger672

Add me and I can tell you bad jokes aaaall day long. 
I even have a mic, though I haven't use it yet


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

Tertharius

Here you shall find me, I can pretty much uphold a conversation about anything, and I like to think that I'm a pretty funny person, in general, I like to have friends, the more the merrier, well, until things get too crowdy!


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm always up for chatting to people.  I'm more than happy to share my Skype name - just send me a quick PM if you want to talk :3


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 10, 2014)

I'm interested in having more furry friends on AIM and Skype. My Skype name is vgmaster9 and my AIM name is vgmasterino. I like having a good conversation and I have a lot of things to show that you could possibly like .


----------



## dogit (May 14, 2014)

callum.byrne9 skype name


I love meeting new people and I tend to stick to text chat sooooooooo ya


----------



## ByrneTheDragon (May 28, 2014)

Feel free to add me: byrne.dragon77. I am always looking for another person to chat with. I like to talk about anything, especially if it's about video games. :3


----------



## mcjoel (May 28, 2014)

Joelemcgraw fell free to add me


----------



## LazyShaymin (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm always on Skype, always wanna be in a call. Skype for me is a friends only thing usually, however I suppose the only way to make new friends is to meet some right? Well if you want my skype go ahead and send me a note, if rather not make it public. I'm always up for meeting new people though. Do note if you do talk to me, I can be annoying at times, so that's a heads up.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm not great with advice or anything, but I do like to listen. I'm not the best at conversations either, but I still just like to be there for some random stranger. Skype thingy is under my name so just clicky there.


----------



## Bartymew (Jun 18, 2014)

If anyone wants to chill and talk, im normally free in the evenings. just add me:Zechariah547 on skype and tell me your faf username or message me on faf. please just try to keep the creepy to a minimum lol


----------



## Abberati (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey, if anyone would like to chat, I'm up for it. Username is the same on Skype as it is here, and most other places. xD

Not up for rping or anything, but I'm friendly. So if you want to talk, it's all good.  I must warn you though, I am shy and rather awkward, but I will try my best to keep conversation going.


----------



## Pantheros (Jul 4, 2014)

i've never posted here? whell then... i'm i.got.more.ammo on skype. i love to chat and i've got a mic aswhell. I have plenty of co-op games i can play like L4D2, GW2, Chivalry, Minecraft etc.

invite me to anything you want, i have plenty of free time now that its summer


----------



## KlassBeta (Jul 4, 2014)

klassalexis
Go ahead and add me. Need more folk to talk with.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 14, 2014)

Dunno if I've posted here yet or not, but anyone should feel free to add me on Skype as vat0rade. 90% of my job is sitting around being bored so I'm_ always_ down for a conversation. I'm also permanently signed into steam, so add me on that too if you want.


----------



## Crimson Wolf (Jul 14, 2014)

I guess if anyone needs mine message me to get it


----------



## Emily. (Jul 23, 2014)

you can add me on skype by searching with my email
ritchienemily@yahoo.com
thanks! c:


----------



## Fyresale (Jul 23, 2014)

I should show up under live:fyresale. I'm usually playing something or ready to chat with friends, so feel free to hit me up!


----------



## LauriJ (Jul 26, 2014)

I like being on Skype. My Skype name is LauriAJ2 and I hope to see you there soon.


----------



## Szhival (Jul 26, 2014)

Szhival. Usually online, thou weird mobile skype issues can make it look otherwise.


----------



## GrimmMire (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm always up for chats; interested in any and all kinds of convos! Variety is the spice of life! 

Skype: GrimmMire


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 26, 2014)

What I know most about is music (more as a consumer than as a composer) and movies (same deal), but I know a fair bit about anime, and video games as well. Even if your topic of interest doesn't fall into these categories, don't fret; I love to learn and to listen.

Skype: PoolsideValet (so you can drive off right after you've dried off)


----------



## Rekel (Jul 27, 2014)

I like everybody. Add me.

Gunmetaltrevan

But here's what I'm into, anyway: movies, cameras, music, photography, computers, cars (somewhat), car audio, airsoft I suppose, psychology, videogames... lots of things. Only issue is I don't like to go out and add other people, so you have to add me. I'm _always_ happy to see a request, though!


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 27, 2014)

AIM -- muzykalscorpio
Skype -- muzykalscorpio
Steam -- http://steamcommunity.com/id/muzykalscorpio/


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 28, 2014)

Ooh, stick me in skype!!! :Echoshockk


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 28, 2014)

Punnchyralphie on skype

Add me if your into video games, movies, music, if you enjoy forums, rp as female, or just want someone who will start conversations with you.


----------



## fastrefox (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm online most of the time, and I do enjoy chatting so note me if you'd like to talk. ^U^


----------



## buntastickohta (Jul 30, 2014)

if you'd like to add this friendly jackalope ^^ my skype is: buntastickohta


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm on skype and love talking to people so you guys can add me. =) Skype is spuddy.zombie


----------



## Olliver (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm on Skype 99.8% of the time, I can be a little shy to get into one-on-one calls but I'll do it, anybody is welcome to add me, I love making new friends~!

danny.broskie (the one from Canada)


----------



## Xevvy (Aug 13, 2014)

Met some amazing people the first time I added my skype to this thread, second time I didn't get so lucky.

So attempt number three! Skype name is *Xevonarin*, it's also in my profile to the left. Come one, come all, add me!


----------



## Draxxus (Aug 15, 2014)

Hmmmmm..... I reckon I can add mine here. If anyone wants to talk to a dragon.  Just a heads up, I am always logged in, but may not always be able to talk. But I love meeting new people. I'll talkl about anything and also enjoy RP ^^

draxxus169


----------



## MarsupialRogue (Aug 23, 2014)

jamel.markee@gmail.com on Skype. Talk furry, NBA, manga, ISIS, anything. I love hearing from new friends!


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 1, 2014)

Dunno if I ever openly gave out my Skype or not (not like it matters really)

The Skype is owleyes117
I am usually on most of the day if you want to talk for whatever reason
I'm not the easiest person to talk to, especially 1-on-1 with someone I don't know so take that into consideration
Also, I get distracted fairly easy, be it games, talking to other friends, or just IRL stuff, so don't get upset if I don't respond for extended periods
I listen fairly well, so I'm always good for venting or something along those lines, just don't try asking me for advice because I'm lousy with it
DO NOT TRY TO START A VOICE CHAT
I will not answer and I wont be persuaded otherwise


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 1, 2014)

Likes: Anime, MLP, PC and console gaming, movies, tame music.
Dislikes: Politics, religion, being called without communicating first.

Skype: Punnchyralphie.

By adding me to your skype list you agree to be messaged on a regular basis, failing to respond to 5 different days worth of starting/opening messages will have you removed from this list and less conversations will be started with you.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 1, 2014)

I believe the button works below my name, because it said I can't message myself when I tried. 

Talk to me about anything anytime, I need more random people to talk to D:

If it doesn't work it's MyGronix


----------



## twotails12 (Sep 2, 2014)

my skype is twotails12

im open to chat to pretty much anyone


----------



## LeoSpice (Sep 11, 2014)

Skype is rain.dark
Anyone is welcome to chat


----------



## Tarrien (Sep 11, 2014)

My skype is NickTarrien

It *should* be online most of the time, and I *should* be around... I can voice chat, but would need to be pre-arranged.
I'm good for a chat, but people I don't know kinda put me off, so I may be a bit stand-offish...
Video chat is possible, not likely until I get to know you... Really interested in getting to know people, though, so chat me up!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 11, 2014)

What the hell, why not?

My Skype name is the same as here. I'm open for any kind of conversation, but I can be a bit dull with my responses at times. Truth be told, I mostly enjoy chilling and talking about random crap. Skype calls are a no, though. My mic sucks.


----------



## Keiko Love (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't know anyone here yet, so I'd be glad to talk to pretty much anyone. I'm a 14 yr old girl though so no creepers, lol. (Also I don't do voice calls usually, as I'm very shy). Skype is gangnamstylewhale.


----------



## Skoda (Sep 14, 2014)

So yeah, might as well. You can find me on Skype at Skoda_Quirin.

I'm open to any kind of chat, always nice to meet new people. I'm an avid jazz/classical musician and also a metalhead, so I'm always up for a good talk about that kinda stuff. I have a small group of friends and we skype call all the time and talk about random shit along with sharing various videos and images we find amusing, and admittedly we troll around some, so if you want in on that feel free.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Oct 15, 2014)

Haven't been around here in a while, but I figure it's time to ask around again. I love chatting, and I'm not too particular about the subject, but I don't RP. Always looking for new people to talk to, so feel free to send a message. I don't bite!

My skype is blue_streak_98


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 25, 2014)

pimp441 
Add me on skype for fun RP times and awesome chats by the fire and other awesome things along with calls and video sessions!


----------



## PantherGus (Oct 28, 2014)

Skype: mrhavishim.
 A few icebreakers at the beginning and we can talk about nearly anything that comes up. Be as open and yourself as possible, diversity is awesome guys. I'd rather have skittles than a bag of single color m&m's.


----------



## Calzyh (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello Guys :3
Im kinda new here so add me if you would like to chat with me  
Im friendly and i love meeting new people. Im shy so i think i will stick to chatting ^^
Skype Calzyhh


----------



## Renarde (Nov 9, 2014)

My skype is renarde0. I'm mostly here to meet new furry friends, so don't hesitate to add me! 
I can initially be kinda shy, but I'm down to chat about pretty much whatever. I'm interested in ecology, music, art, books, anime and video games. Maybe some RP, but that depends. And I've been told I give decent advice, so there's that. I'm up for messaging, and maybe once we get to know each other voice/video chat! ^^


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh hey didn't notice that thread yet. My Skype is trixalia! Feel free to add me as long as you tell me who you are, cause I'm the worst at adding skype friends even if I love to chat :V  
I love video games and uh... video games yeah


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 11, 2014)

"Chuchi.fi" over here.
Just let me know who you are, otherwise I will reject you. >:[
Also, I have no problems with calls, so long as you warn me beforehand/check to make sure I'm not busy or already talking with someone. 
I might go unresponsive at times as well, if I meander away from the PC to do housework or something, but I usually return messages left for me. C:


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 11, 2014)

PanFantic on skype, got two skype profiles with the same name. Because one's for my ipad and the desktop one was signed up using facebook. Add me on both if you want. Or not.


----------



## irnstead (Nov 20, 2014)

Skype: Austin.Horenkamp

Feel free to add me I don't bite^^ Unless you really want me too which if you do ew XD
I do voice, video and just regular chat calls 

There is two versions of my name, the one should have my red fursuit head in the picture.

Ohh and just let me know that you are from FA.


----------



## Zora (Nov 27, 2014)

I wouldn't mind talking to some people. Here's my skype cory-snyder1. I like games, anime, art, drinking....etc.


----------



## Zora (Nov 27, 2014)

I wouldn't mind talking to some people. Here's my skype cory-snyder1. I like games, anime, art, drinking....etc. 


Whoops, didn't mean to post this again.


----------



## cinzel (Dec 8, 2014)

my skype is jack.embersky 

Pretty much lonely is what describes me.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2014)

My Skype is Aouzy64 if anyone is interested.


----------



## MorbidWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

I have yahoo and facebook bout it agent001217@yahoo.com is my email.


----------



## canisminor (Dec 17, 2014)

okay, here goes, I am very lonely and desperately need someone to talk to. Loneliness is such a nasty state of mind, totally consuming. I need help out, whether it be male or female, female preferably.


----------



## Nusku (Dec 18, 2014)

I would like to meet some new people. My skype is Killdashwolf. I wont do voice calls. I like gaming and uh gaming.


----------



## Saukko (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey guys! I've been looking for some more people to talk to and I suppose this would be the perfect place to do it. My Skype is hydralisk94. When you add me, make sure to write something in the opening message about this thread so I know it's a person and not some bot. I've been having that problem for a while.
I'm open to talking about pretty much anything but my interests include games, electronics/computers, art (although I'm not good at it hue), music, and just overall learning new things. I really enjoy getting to know new people so don't feel hesitant to add me!
As for the games, I play League of Legends (Gold currently but haven't been playing ranked since the season ended, trying to learn new things), Smash (mostly competitively), Sc2 (although I haven't played it much for a while it's something I'd like to get back into). I've been playing a lot of Hyrule Warriors too, and I'm a good chunk into Earthbound and Bravely Default, so my taste kind of scatters everywhere. Looking forward to the people I'll meet on here!


----------



## Enrel (Dec 22, 2014)

Eh, hell I'll shoot for this too. I play smash(WiiU) a lot, and looking for people to improve my game with as well as LoL and DotA2 (but computer can't handle Dota2 atm). I'm very much a gamer that plays everything.

I'm open to talk to anyone and everyone about whatever. I do need to work on holding a conversation though.

Skype: Kyurian


----------



## vats3 (Dec 25, 2014)

I like to talk to people alot, my info is in my profile shouldn't be hard to find, just add me send me a message and stuff
I dont really have much info on here since i dont know how to describe myself but im pretty open shouldn't be hard to get to know me


----------



## lusterb10 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't really skype that much, but I'll try to get online some.  You are free to add me, my skype is in my profile or on the left hand side of this post.


----------



## Zeekialk (Jan 7, 2015)

I just started working an overnight shift so I need some full on nocturnal creatures to talk too on my days off and when I get off. I'm in CTS (Central Time Zone).
I get the usual emotional vent, but I'm not here for people who are constantly depressing. I wanna chat for a pleasant conversation, maybe share some youtube videos, not get all sad. I'm a silver lining kind of person ^,-,^
Skype - Zeekialk


----------



## shamanate (Jan 7, 2015)

I just started posting on here, and it would be wonderful to meet some new friends! My skype is nickrocks3636_ It was made forever ago, forgive me _so anyone feel free to message me! I love meeting new friends~ I live in Wisconsin, so I'm a central timezone. Also, if there are any furries around me that would be wonderful, but I highly doubt it, haha. I don't really vent or talk about my feelings that much, so don't worry about that.


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 16, 2015)

Still fairly new here but it would be nice to meet new people so thought I'd drop in my Skype name. Its twilightwarwolf13 and I'm in Eastern timezone. Not really up for video chats but I'm alright with voice once I get to know you and messaging is always fine. Just one thing if you decide to add me make sure to say your from here so I know who it is. As far as topics go I'm pretty open though video games, music, etc and just general randomness are fine by me.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

Will throw in as well. I am kinhariakinny (woo Kin, cool name ) on Skype. Feel free to add if you want, I live in Ireland so might need to take into consideration. I can chat, wanna video chat then sure why not. Enjoy my non-irishie accent.


----------



## AzraelVinora (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, hey everyone. I suppose I may as well post my information here too, since I really enjoy chatting and meeting new furs. 
Skype: xshadowwolf69x
Kik: ShadowWolf69
Also, if it matters to anyone I'm gay. x3


----------



## DMCFurry (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi People, I'm italian , I like: chat, rp and video chat but not voice  My english is not very well, however I use a lot translate . I like know new fur ^^. Hi Open for all discussion.
I like talk ofdraw ,cook, videogame, manga, anime, sport and another . My skype is Dmcfurry88 (avatar: cat cook)

https://www.f-list.net/c/mike mccallen/


----------



## Indigo Faux (Feb 9, 2015)

Everyone can call me Indi, Digo, or something completely random, doesn't really matter to me. I'm a fairly quiet/shy person, but will talk way too much once I warm up to people. I like to doodle, gamestuff, write and talk (a lot). My skype is off to the side here but if you wanna be lazy, it's *lol.u.mad.bro* (or *Derplodocus*, whichever is easiest to find). I also have steam: *nonsensicality* (or *Diddly Don't*, same picture I have on here). I play a lot of random game things and I'm bored a lot so conversation is a very welcome thing here on my end. I have a very short attention span so I'm extremely excitable over stupid things. If you can accept that, I applaud you (and feel bad for you at the same time).


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 4, 2015)

New Skype: Polaramethyst

Find me mang it's awesome!


----------



## TyDye (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey, I guess I'll post here ^_^

I'm online Skype pretty much everyday, feel free to message me at "spike.tg". 
Anything and everything I love to talk about, and I wouldn't mind making more friends here. I can offer advice, help you with something, rate that dress you just bought from 1/10, answer questions, roleplay, talk about nerdy things, or just straight up give you virtual hugs.

But wait, there's more!
Message my skype in the next 5,000,000,000 hours and you'll get _instant responses_, that's right, _*instant responses*_!


----------



## PetersaurusRex (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm Pete and stuff. Skype is thepetersaurusrex. My schedule can get pretty erratic but I'll talk to anyone any time I can. Yeah.


----------



## AnimatedRaccoon (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, i guess i'll put my skype name here-it's coasterwho. So, yeah, I  like talking about practically anything, I'm usually always online!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 4, 2015)

Yep,here's my Skype.
I'm usually always on so if you wanna add me,go right ahead.


xx_lucifer_oo


----------



## doomstarr7 (Apr 5, 2015)

so my skype is lordalexander45 its basically my main way of communicating


----------



## pxl.otter (Apr 11, 2015)

yoooo talk to me!


----------



## ShiningSilverWolf1 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm new to the forums and looking to make some new friends, would really love to make some that live relatively close to me if thats possible. Anyway my skype is logan_womack....yeah don't judge  I tend to be trusting. I'm on skype almost  everyday and live in a central timezone, please leave me a message in the chat request about this thread or this sight so that I know its a fellow fur and not some random person.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's my skype: sparklemagic91.

Edit: You can skype me, it's not like I have anything going on in my life, so if you want to chat, then by all means lets do it. I'd like to actually make friends within the fandom so don't be afraid to say hello.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 16, 2015)

My skype is, unimaginatively, TheDukeofRawsome. Add me. Im usually on in the evenings until about 2am CST. I enjoy roll playing and just chatting and chilling.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 17, 2015)

skype = bluffthehusky

Always down for some convos! Just send you FA name with request


----------



## Koota (Apr 18, 2015)

skype- Koota.Jaguar


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Apr 18, 2015)

I've been considering adding people on Skype. Do you guys talk with mics or mostly via text?


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 18, 2015)

I'd do both really. Whichever you're most comfortable with.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

You can talk w/ text on Skype? I never knew that.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah if you add someone you can message them, and if you're in a call you click the circle with 3 lines through it.  Anywho, my Skype's Ahkrin 'Descol if anyone wants to add me.  (I don't RP/ERP, but I'm generally happy to chat).


----------



## FoxTrotz (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm also always up for chatting. I'm usually on and off on forums, but I am usually on Skype. Feel free to add me.


----------



## AceAurora (May 2, 2015)

All I have is Skype. Which everyone is allowed to add me on. Just tell me where your from and who you are. 

Skype: lazarus_maxwell


----------



## Xevvy (May 4, 2015)

Haven't posted on here in ages. Been mostly detached from the furry community for a while. I'm making an effort to get more involved again though.

My Skype is Xevonarin. 

About Me: I'm a dude. I'm also a massive fag, but the manly kind! I love video games, heavy metal music and fuzzy balls. I can string together coherent sentences and _really _appreciate others who do the same! I'm also from New Zealand. I hate it here 

I'd preferably like to hear from people whom I have something in common with! Especially people who know how to drive a conversation because I sure as hell don't! 

PS: I don't RP! Nor do I do calls, just IM.


----------



## TetsuoHaneda (May 8, 2015)

dokemon-on-skype

I'll never understand why I put on "on Skype" on that username...


----------



## Txtbooksh (May 10, 2015)

Yeah my skype handle is on my profile. ^^'


----------



## Skoots (May 14, 2015)

I'm bigskoots on skype!

I'm open to talk about almost anything! Cartoons, video games, problems, movies, you name it! I'm on the east coast but I usually end up staying awake late enough for a couple other time-zones. I tend to almost always have Skype up when I'm available so I'm pretty easy to get a hold of. I also play video games alot! I've played a bunch of Dota 2 and played League a little bit in the past but stopped playing them because I didn't really have a solid group of people who played those games as casually as I did, but I wouldn't mind playing those games again with friends! I'm currently playing through Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel!
I spend a lot of my other free time drawing, and trying to get better at 3D Sculpting.
I'm dumb, gay, and a little bit shy, but I'm a pretty friendly duder so hit me up!


----------



## StaleBread (May 17, 2015)

My skype's Legofkururu. I'm open to talking about anything to anyone. I'm available 85% of the time so if you need to talk to someone or you're bored, chances are I'll be there. feel free to add me! Just tell me who you are if you do

just a little about me; the name's Breezy. I'm Bisexual, I'm a girl. I love snakes, portal, GLaDOS, video games, the arts and dicking around. I roleplay and I'm not too picky about with whom I roleplay but I prefer at least some literacy! I don't call that often because it's not really convenient, but if I will if necessary.


----------



## Spazzlez (Jun 8, 2015)

Well if anyone is still on I have a Skype my profile name is in my profile just type in Spazzlez


----------



## Sylox (Jun 8, 2015)

I changed my name on Skype. You can find me at: SyLox .


----------



## Shijofu (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm always up for some random chats a la Skype! :3


----------



## Prince_Applejack (Jun 24, 2015)

My yahoo id is: winterflurrypruitt and feel free to add me to your friend list. I'm usually on Yahoo messenger a lots and please let me know you're from here when you add me. We can talk about furries and other stuff like the weather. My Aol Instant Message Id is: PrinceApplejack. Free to add it also.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 29, 2015)

It's like I'm back in FA's Prime!
Get at me on Skijope: Pimp441


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 4, 2015)

My skype username is: mythicchronic
Add me if you want to chat! My mic is shit so I don't really use it but text is all good.
I also have Kik if anyone wants to add me there, username is: MythicGear


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 21, 2015)

Well on skype I'm Mr.Foxster. I like to talk time to time, when I'm bored.

Not much to say, so hey


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2015)

If any of you would like someone to talk to, feel free to add me on skype (wingedmisery) I'm pretty chill and willing to talk about nearly anything, so don't be afraid to add me and send me a message whenever! Just make sure to mention you're from FAF so I don't think its one of those skype bots.


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 4, 2015)

My new Skype is: polaramethyst

I'm overall pretty chill no matter the subject. It'd be nice to have more peeps to chat with.


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 4, 2015)

if anyone needs someone to chat to, i'm always up for a chat, i have skype, snapchat and this place ^_^


----------



## That_green_dog (Aug 6, 2015)

I dont have skype but i am willing to talk to new people and possibly  make some friends on faf. Ill talk to anyone who whants to and i wount rp (maybe when im more use to being a active member in the fandom).

(Just message my faf)


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 6, 2015)

i'm such a tit i posted that and i dudn't put a username1111 xD 


Skype: (sorry it's so childish i made it a loooong time ago ^_^) Skadoosh.01

although i'm ALWAYS available to chat on here


----------



## JynxLynx (Aug 7, 2015)

Skype is jynx_lynx. 

Hit me up. (/o3o)/


----------



## Xevvy (Mar 5, 2016)

Well then, new FAF, not so new thread. I'm going to take the opportunity to bump this thread as it was a great way to get chatting with some pretty cool people! (and maybe a few people who were a little less than cool :S)

I don't use Skype anymore (on account of it declining into a horrendous piece of broken software over the last couple of years) but I AM part of the "Telegram Masterrace™" so if you're a cool cat like me and use Telegram, click the little link in my signature and we can chat!

About Me: I'm a male gay furry. I do not RP. I'm _hoping _not to be added by too many 13 year olds with their Sonic OCs - seriously, don't be one of _those _guys


----------



## Wes13 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey everyone. I do infact have a Skype, YIM, AIM and a Telegram if anyone wants to chat with me. 

Skype: wesfox13
AIM: rrslidersfan
YiM: Wes1313131988
Telegram: Telegram: Contact @WesFranklin


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Mar 5, 2016)

I am digitalpandax on Skype.
Feel free to hit me up if you wish.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 6, 2016)

I have Skype, but I am not giving out my Skype username to just _anybody_. 

If anybody wants me to added them on Skype, they have to I.M. me first. I want to make sure they can control yourself and not act like a complete jerk. I am open and very willing to add more people on Skype, but I want to make sure they are the kind of person I want to talk to. 

I can and will, however, give out some alternate addresses, so if anybody wants to contact me (cause why not), they have other options

deviantArt: Zecora-IAIS7081
E-mail: lionel_prr681@aol.com
Youtube: Tailterrier27
(This is just a general message to anybody who can see this.)


----------



## Aelon (Jul 15, 2016)

Yo, I'll accept anyone on Skype. 

danny.broskie

The name is Toasty, corgi pic.

I'm a pretty amazing guy, totally lovable and a little gay. Just state you're from here and ye, let's chat shit.


----------



## Foxxorz (Jul 15, 2016)

I leave Skype on basically all the time if you feel like sniffing around. Just be notified that my responses may be _unconventional_. :3c

Skype name is also foxxorz


----------

